# December 2017 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in December, good luck  

Sharry x


----------



## miss sd (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks Sharry!

I had ET today, one grade 4aa embryo at Gymen clinic in Prague.  I fly home tomorrow and then have one more week off work.

Have 2 in the freezer if this doesnt work.  This is my third IVF but first DE.

Good luck everyone, look forward to sharing the next two weeks with you!  My OTD is 5/12.


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi Miss SD. Good luck with the 2ww, and your flight home tomorrow x 

I had transfer yesterday of a double donor embryo (my wife's egg, and donor sperm). This is our seventh cycle and we are hoping this is our time. It was the best embryo we have had transferred - a hatched AA blast. We were in shock when we saw it! Plus it was also the easiest transfer I have ever had (it's often difficult & painful to pass the catheter, and my cervix is very mobile too, so normally they clamp it still). But this transfer was fast & pain-free. OTD is December 3rd but I am a POAS-aholic, so will undoubtedly be testing by the weekend! x


----------



## miss sd (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi bethanora good to meet you!

7 rounds, crikey how are you still sane?  Looking at your history you have certainly been through the mill.  Hopefully this will be your time - all sounds very positive from what you have said. 

I have been seriously anxious ever since yesterday, ive got an anxiety disorder, OCD (the checking one) and I hate flying so the process of getting out of the flat and flying home was all v stressful. I'm really hoping all this anxiety doesn't lessen my chances too much.


On my first round when I had an early pregnancy, i tested early and no joke i think i must have got through about 30 tests.  I keep saying to myself i wont do that this time but im sure I will!  As we have had DE is there still a chance we could get a false positive test? Or is that just when using OE and having the trigger shot?


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

I am exactly the same with testing early - even tested this morning at 2dp5dt  . But you will be the same as me - no trigger shot, so no chance of a false BFP. When we get our BFPs then it definitely means a baby in our bellies. 

I am so sorry re your anxiety too. I also have anxiety, but not OCD. I too have been worried that my anxiety will affect my chances, but I guess our bodies are used to how anxiety/stress manifests, and so hopefully it won't really matter. That's what I am telling myself anyway. Just think you are home now, with your little top grade embryo snuggling in x


----------



## miss sd (Apr 24, 2015)

Thankyou that has made me feel better.  I think it will either work or won't, so hopefully my silly brain wont affect it. 

Finally back home on the sofa, been away for 8 days and my cat has plonked himself on my lap and hasnt moved (which is lovely)

My OH has a stinking cold so ive told him not to come anywhere near me!!


----------



## fifibell (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello Mrs sd and bethorna.

I will be joining you for the 2ww madness. My otd is the 3rd of December. Currently 2dp5dt. 

Keeping everything crossed for all of us.


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Miss SD - I love it when our cats cuddle in too! Enjoy your home comforts x

Fifibell - welcome! We have the same OTD. Good luck x


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

hi ladies,

had my frozen transfer today, good quality embryo and thawed beautifully. Saw if on the little iPad and got a bit emotional. Feeling very positive about this round.  

OTD is 5th Dec which is also my best friends birthday so hoping this is a good omen!

Fingers crossed for us all!

x


----------



## fifibell (Jul 8, 2014)

hello everyone,

Just wanted to check in and see how everyone is feeling, hope you are all feeling well and staying positive.

My plan is to take it easy this weekend, been having some slight twinges on and off but otherwise feeling ok. I'm taking a lot a meds for immune stuff along with the usual progesterone support.

Anyway hope you have a pleasant weekend


----------



## miss sd (Apr 24, 2015)

Welcome fifibell and Jenstuzz!

Im feeling ok, not had the implantation bleeding(I know not everyone gets it) but also not feeling any different nor have I had any symptoms.  I know this doesnt necessarily mean anything but it would be nice to have something to give me a bit  of encouragement!

Going for a walk today and maybe some lunch out, then home to catch up on strictly and read my book.  Taking it very easy too this weekend.  I didnt plan to be this lazy, it's just how things are panning out


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey all - can I join? I have a single transfer today in Spain using a DE and my husbands sperm. Official test date is 4th Dec ... already getting anxious. No signs so far but it’s been 12 hours lol


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

morning ladies,

nothing to report here , friends and family doing their best to keep me distracted which is a great help.

Its such an emotional rollercoaster and you can't help but compare to last time. Im doing relatively ok, no symptom agains which does play on my mind. I seem to be fine forgetting about it mostly during the day (probably cos I'm busy) but then the overthinking goes into overdrive on a night. Just want this to work so badly. Its so frustrating as both me and OH have unexplained fertility. The transfers go well and the embryos are good quality so just hoping this one sticks. It just wish they could stick the blooming thing into the lining hahah.

If this cycle isn't successful I'm going to look into asking about the scratch and see if that helps. I just want this so desperately ill try anything.

Hope all you ladies are feeling well and sending you all lots of positive baby vibes  just 8 days 22 hours and 09 mins till the blood test. Not that I'm counting or anything lol

Jen

xx


----------



## miss sd (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm so crampy and bloated today...really worried period is on its way


----------



## fifibell (Jul 8, 2014)

Welcome minimum and best of luck.

I know how you feel miss sd I'm feeling quite bloated today too. Just telling myself is all the progesterone I've been taking.

Its very hard to keep positive the longer the time passes.


----------



## miss sd (Apr 24, 2015)

Im really tempted to test early but worried about getting a chemical and getting my hopes up.


----------



## fifibell (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey Miss sd

Hope you're feeling better today.

It's so tough but try and hang in there.

I'm not feeling very positive today but I'm just gonna wait till my beta test as I don't think testing early will give me any peace of mind.


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Miss sd me too. I’ve got bad period like cramps. Getting emotional too and very tired. Just want to cry for no reason and have a short fuse.


----------



## Butterfly158 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi All, hoping to join this thread...! 

Had a 3dt on Friday so my OTD is Dec 5th but I'm planning to start testing from the 3rd. I know it's early but I figure if this was a natural cycle I would be 12dpo then and I've always had a clear + on my previous pregnancies by then. 

This is our 3rd fresh IVF and I'm praying that this is our time. Good luck to everyone!

xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Welcome butterfly - think there are a few of us testing on the 5th. Maybe some sneaky peekers amongst us first who might test early 

moomin - miss sd - fifibell hope you are feeling a bit more positive. This journey is full of surprises so i hope that things turn out well for you all.

AFM - Im feeling surprisingly relaxed about this cycle of course i desperately want it to work but I'm currently in the mindframe of I've literally done everything i can. Its out of my hands. Had some bloating an odd pain almost like a brief hunger pang which i think is probably due to me being so bloated and and achey hip. Nothing i believe could actually be related to implantation i don't think. I know the closer i get to test day the more neurotic i will become hahah.

Just gotta hope Elsa (as my other half has nicknamed our embryo due it being a frozen cycle) is nestling in nice and deep. OH admitted for the 1st time he is feeling anxious about the treatment. Its our second 2WW and its like the roles have reversed, Im the cool cucumber.


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hello, can I please join this group?
I transferred a high grade but slower embryo last Thursday 23rd and am filled with anxiety during this 2ww. It took us 18 months to get here and is our last embryo so feel like the pressure is really on.
I wish I could be more positive but my miscarriage is still fresh and seem to be convinced that it hasn’t worked as my BBs are no different and they have been tell tale signs in all 3 other pregnancies. I have been cramping though.
My clinic is expecting me to wait to test on the 9th but I’ll surely test earlier. I had implantation bleeding and a faint positive at 7dp5dt last time.
Really hoping that it will work! Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## fifibell (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello espoir17.

Best of luck to you  sorry to hear about your miscarriage its an awful thing to go through.

Thanks jenstuttz I'm feeling a bit better today less bloated and crampy. Only 5 more days to go. Time is dragging.

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## miss sd (Apr 24, 2015)

Welcome moomin, butterfly and espoir!  Fingers crossed for all of you.  Not long since your MC espoir, a v difficult thing to go through. 

Hi fifi  - spent the last 24 hours deliberating whether to test early.  My OH reiterated how much he doesn't want me too.  I dont think i realised the impact our miscarriage had on him last year and I think he is just trying to protect us both from a week filled with retaking pregnancy tests. 

Im checking my knickers on an hourly basis as having so many period like cramps!!

Dreamt last night that i did a Dove pregnancy test (since when have they done tests?! ). It smelt nice though lol.  Anyway - it came up with 'Pregnant ' in the same font they use on the Dove soap.  Maybe a good sign? Or maybe im losing it lol


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Evening Ladies,

Espoir - Welcome to the board and hope the 2ww passes quickly for you, have you tested early in the past?

Miss sd - MC are hard on both parties - i didn't truly understand how my partner felt about our until when we had our transfer last time, i found the egg collection and fertilization part really stressful and he admitted the transfer was hardest for him. I think they just try to be tough for us. Ive lost count of the amount of pregnancy dreams I've had and others have had about me hahah. Oh if it was only that easy huh?

Fifibell - Time always drags in the 2ww I've booked loads of things to keep me busy, my best friend knows we are having treatment and has been amazing at keeping me busy. We are going to a murder mystery thing on saturday so I'm sure that will lift my spirits. Glad to hear you are feeling better.

AFM - Still just plodding on trying to relax. I keep telling myself how thankful we need to be that due to living in the north east we get an incredible 3 nhs funded cycles, and we have had 3 shots of the 1st one already (an IUI, a fresh and a FET). The odds have to be in our favor for us to one day achieve our dream. I definitely think that the pressures of self funding and only having 1 shot add to what is already a nervous time. It really should be the same across the country for everyone its so unfair.


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

Fifibell, sounds like you have some promising symptoms there, as another day comes to a close you are one day closer to the truth, not long to wait now! It feels like an eternity, it really does...

Butterfly, you seem to have a shorter wait, my clinic want me to wait 16 days! Is that because you had a fresh cycle, do you think? I’m hoping there will be lots of good news on the 5th!

Miss SD, I too think I have underestimated the impact on my other half. He now is in a position where his job is at risk and I fear he has been neglecting work to prioritise me so that has to change now. Although I do think the physical and emotional impacts are possibly worse on the woman, the drain of being the support and witnessing your loved one go through something like that I believe must be so traumatising. He is doing well at keeping you away from the HPTs! 

Jen. In terms of your question on my last BFP i got faint and darkening lines on days 7, 8, 9, then instant dark on day 12 past transfer

Moomin, how are the cramps? I can understand what you mean about feeling emotional, I’m trying my best to hold it goether with very little success!

Good luck to everyone else, I’ve tried to keep busy today but am still dying to know and so scared that the wrong result will appear, sending positive thoughts to all you ladies who are no doubt in the same boat. X


----------



## miss sd (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi ladies hope you're all ok.

Today the period like pains seem to be wearing off.  A bit of lower back pain, and have felt slightly nauseas  a couple of times.  Not sure if I'm imagining that though.

Hope im still in with a chance.


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

miss sd - you are always in with a chance, its not over till its over  Its so unfair that the symptoms of pregnancy and the progesterone are similar to AF so its nigh on impossible to see whats going on. I know from friday onwards i will be on full on knicker watch. 

Espoir - I think on my fresh cycle i waited 12 days too so not sure why your clinic are making you wait that long, surely they know how tortuous is for us? My best friends birthday is on the 5th of Dec (OTD) so hoping its a good sign. I might do a HPT on the 4th as our clinic is almost an hour away but thats the earliest i will allow myself to test to avoid being disappointed. 

Moomin - I am so emotional right now i cried when some contestants won the chase the other day. And i can't listen to anything on the radio as that sets me off also. So glad I work from home and no one can see my outbursts. 

Fifibell - Hope that time is running a little faster for you, not long for you stay strong!


AFM - nothing to report. Just enjoying being in my PUPO bubble. Really don't want it to burst


----------



## miss sd (Apr 24, 2015)

Light brown bleeding has started for me today.  I presume thats it for me as too late for implantation bleeding?  I had my transfer 21st


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

Don’t despair just yet, I have brown/red discharge days 7-9 past transfer and it turned out to be implantation bleeding. I’m still waiting for that even on day 7 now. Hang on in there!


----------



## miss sd (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks espoir  - fingers crossed.  This is so horrible!!  I dont even want to test incase its a chemical pregnancy and I get my hopes up.

Crikey if i can't even get pregnant with a top grade donor egg that is worrying  😣


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

I spoke too soon, I too now have some bleeding and am terrified that it could be game over.
This is our last embryo and our last chance, I never wanted anything more in my whole life.


----------



## Butterfly158 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hello All,

How is everyone doing?

Im ok.... veering between one minute being 100% sure it hasn't worked to the next minute being convinced it has. But Ive been here so many times before with all the same signs and mind games that I really dont trust myself or my body anymore. The main worrying thing that is casting doubt is this niggling low back pain/ache which started yesterday (5dp). It's a strong sign of period coming for me and Ive had the exact same pain starting exactly 5 days after transfer on my last 2 cycles (BFN & CP) so its not a good omen. But it's held off so far today so as long as I don't have that, I'm staying positive!

Espoir - that does indeed seem like a long time to wait to test. I had my 3d transfer on Friday and they said to test on Tues 5th so I would imagine you could start testing a little earlier if you need to keep your sanity! 

Miss Sd - I wouldn't rule out IB, sometimes it can take a few days for the blood to actually come out so it could easily be implantation but I guess it depends how much there is. Fingers crossed for you!

Jenstuttz - You're testing on the same day as me, the 5th. How're you feeling? I'm thinking Im going to start a bit earlier... maybe Sunday as I think id prefer to ease myself into the disappointment rather than have it all land on Tuesday morning!! Im not really feeling any symptoms except lower back pain and a sort tender / upset tummy feeling but Im putting that down to the Clexane rather than anything else. How about you?

Fifibell - I totally agree it's harder to keep positive as each day goes by - its almost like right after transfer I feel really positive and sure that it's worked but then as the week progresses I become more and more negative... as if the reality is slowly dawning on me. But then have to try and keep positive....!! What day is your test day?

Moomin - Feeling tired, emotional and with cramps sounds promising! How're you doing now? How many days left until your OTD?

I really find these last few days before testing are by far the worst of the whole cycle  Trying to keep busy but it's haaaaaaaardd not to obsess!!

Hope everyone is managing to stay sane x

Oh no Espoir, could it be IB? If your transfer was last Thursday this would be very early for a period. Do you "feel" like you're getting your period or is it just blood? If it's just blood it could well be implantation...? Fingers toes and everything crossed for you xx


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

My normal period was due a few days ago. I’m waiting to see how much blood develops and praying that it stops. Feeling cramps now and like AF is coming but my only saving grace is that this happened last time and I was actually pregnant.
Really praying that it doesn’t turn to full flow and that the FET has worked.


----------



## Butterfly158 (Aug 8, 2017)

I am praying for you xxx


----------



## fifibell (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey all 
I wrote a post this morning but it seems to have disappeared.

Espoir17 and miss sd I believe spotting is quite common in early pregnancy so it may not be bad news.

I'm doing ok been quite busy with work which has helped pass the time.

Not much to report the odd cramp/twinge here and there. I'm way too scared to test early do will defo be waiting for the blood test results.

Keep the faith ladies!!!


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining. Icsi number five for me after my cycle in July ended in MC AT 6 weeks, my first ever BFP. Not feeling too hopeful as they have transferred two envies at grades 4bc and 3bc. 

Hope you're all staying as sane as possible.

Jen- I think we cycled together back in July? 

Xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

MrsEBB - Yes we did cycle together in July - fingers crossed that this is our time. Its so hard to remain positive after MC. 

Espoir - Miss SD. Really hope this is your implantation bleeding and no that dastardly aunt flo.

Butterfly - Ive not had anything that i could specially pinpoint 


AFM - still absolutely nothing to report here. Im feeling pretty sane for once and that makes me feel weird. Sorry its just a short one tonight as I'm busy getting the christmas decs out to distract myself. We have had loads of snow today and would love a hot bath but its a price I'm willing to pay for a BFP.


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi all
Please can I join! Had fet of last 2 Frosties on Friday and I've started to bleed today :-( only light pink but it's associated with cramping xx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Jen- it has to be our turn, surely!!

Try your very best not to worry about any bleeding, as hard as it is, I know. It could be something as simple as implantation bleeding. Our bodies have and are going through a lot of changes right now. Stay strong ladies 

Xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Mrs Ebb - oh i hope so. It is such a hard and emotional journey. 

Inaaya - Welcome and good luck on your journey. Fingers crossed that those frosties are hanging in there.



Random questions - anyone else super itchy - I'm not sure if its something I'm allergic to or the meds lol. Driving me crazy. House now looks like santas grotto. Would love our christmas wishes to come true. 

x


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Can't say I've had any itching, I've always had cyclogest pessaries as my progesterone support which give me nausea, slight bloating, fatigue, and incredibly sore lady lumps!! 
I am currently experiencing some abdominal cramping/dull aches probably due to the meds


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

MissSD, how are you doing? Has the bleeding eased at all? I can imagine it is taking its toll on your mind, hang on in there.

Thanks for your prayers Butterfily, I thought that was so sweet of you. It is very comforting to have total strangers rooting for me, I really appreciate the support. As all my mates have kids and/or are pregnant. how is your wait going?

Fifibell, I’m praying it is implantation, this process is such a mind game. And if it actually works then this combo of hope and worry will last 9 months! Then the hard work starts! I really so want it to happen, I really do. How many days until you test now?

Jen, you sound super chilled still, that must be good for your chances. I am going to get a tree this Sunday and have an advent calendar for the first time in 20 years! I’m counting down for something else though. When I saw the snow i thought of all our Frosties. Not getting any itching either.

Miss EBB, welcome and sorry to hear about your miscarriage. I think MCs after treatment are particularly tough.bless you.  Good luck to you and to Inaaya too. What is your bleeding like now?

AFM I am 8dp6dt and I barely slept a wink last night. Spotting on and off, with the worst last night. Only brown though (TMI, sorry) Have been having the most temendously painful cramps too, and shooting pains all over. Very fearful and feel like I could be coming down with something like the office cold. Overall it doesn’t look good, but still praying that it is the same as last time where it stopped and I got a BFP. Truly willing our last little embryo to stick this time.


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey all I tested today at 7 days past and it's a bfp!! Bloods on Monday!! X


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Espoir- thank you, I think so too although I've never experienced a natural pregnancy followed by a mc but I think with everything we all go through, you finally think you've cracked it and just as soon as you start to believe it is finally your turn, it's gone again. How is your spotting today?

Inaaya- that is the best news ever!! Massive congratulations xx


How is everyone else feeling?

I'm feeling a bit rubbish in all honesty, I'm usually very upbeat and positive but this is our last cycle as we have to pay and it's already our 5th one. I don't feel this is our time

Xx


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

Inaaya, well done that is great news!
Do you mind if I ask whether you are still bleeding and cramping? Thanks!


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

Only ha spotting for day yesterday with cramping but today noting so far just a heavy sensation down below xx

Yesterday cramping also had fuzzy head like headache so think it was implantation xx


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

Spoke too soon!  Started spotting anc it's a but darker red now


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Keep positive. Lots of women experience spotting/light bleeding in early pregnancy. 
Sending lots of positive vibes x


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

I REALLY Hope so. I think if I had just the pains or just the bleeding I might be a little less scared but having them both is just like the last time...


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Espoir - Fingers crossed  its just a bit of implantation bleeding, know that we are all willing you on for a positive result. The snow made me think of our frosties too, we nicknamed then Elsa and Anna lol (anna is still frozen in storage) I feel like the snow is a positive sign for us all hopefully.

Inaaya - Congrats on your BFP fingers crossed the bleeding stops and its stays sticky for you.

MrsEbb - Its completely natural to feel the way you do you have had a long journey, there is no way we could afford to self fund and I'm very thankful for the opportunities that we have been given. Hopefully this is your time!

Fifibell - Im also worried about testing early as I'm kinda enjoying the PUPO bubble, i have my beta on tuesday - still deciding whether ill wait for it or do a test monday.

AFM - I seem to be the only one with no symptoms  i do feel a bit sad about that but I'm trying to keep positive that it could all still be going fine. Just need to get through the weekend. How i long to see those 2 lines on the test. Guess only time will tell. We put our star on top of our tree this morning and made our christmas wish just hoping that it comes true. Will be on complete knicker watch from today and see what happens over the weekend.


----------



## fifibell (Jul 8, 2014)

Afternoon all

Congratulations Inaaya!

jenstruttz- I too am clinging to my PUPO bubble, which for me is very different from the last times normally by now I've done about half a dozen HPT's but this time i haven't at all.

Butterfly - I feel the same as you i go from feeling quite positive one minute to feeling absolutely certain it hasn't worked the next. its awful.

My test day is Sunday so 2 more days to wait. I've been listening to some mediation and mindfulness downloads to help take the edge of the anxiety.

Best wishes to you all


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Espoir and inaaya- how are you both doing?

Jen- thank you! I think I just need to give my head a wobble and crack on hahaha. What a lovely thing to do, I truly hope your wish comes true! Don't we all deserve it after our journeys so far!
Knicker watch, I'm with you on that already haha

Fifibell- well done on not testing early!! I managed last time but I knew deep down I was pregnant. Hopefully these next two days fly by for you!!


----------



## Waitingforsande (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all,

My OTD is the 4th and currently 9dp5dt and I'm pretty sure this is when  AF showed up last time (12dp2dt flare protocol) but I didn't keep a diary last time? I POAS on 7dp5dt and got BFN so on constant knicker watch too!! Had 1 x 5AA blast transferred so I was pretty hopeful!

Good luck to you all!

X x


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

Jen, I’d swap your no symptoms right away, that is probably a good sign. Your star story was heart warming, may all our dreams come true. I love this time of year and said that I was going to enjoy every minute of December, feeling oh so low now though. 

Mes EBB, don’t despair it is often when we least expect it that the outcome will surprise you. There is nothing yet to say it hasn’t worked, pregnant until proven otherwise remember?! Do something nice for yourself this evening, spoil yourself!

I tested and am getting darkening positives. At first I was elated and couldn’t stop looking at the sticks, but I am in so much pain and have lost more blood I am sure there must be something wrong. My clinic finally just rang and said to hold on but that it doesn’t look good. Also this isn’t fairly similar to last time where I had a few weeks of feeling like the happiest person in the world before miscarrying.  I don’t think I can take losing for the 4th time. I really wanted to be able to give our family some good news this Christmas. I have to wait it out but have booked betas for Wednesday and Friday. Hoping all bad symptoms just stop and by some miracle this little embryo  sticks.


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

MrsEbb - We all need to ourselves a wobble sometimes, i just got the feeling that one day its going to happen and i just having to keep clinging to that hope. We are extremely lucky to live in a trust with really good services and we get 3 NHS cycles, so i feel the odds eventually have to be in our favour. Hopefully this is lucky number 5 for you!

Fifibell - Just 2 days left, thats so exciting praying that your patience is rewarded with a BFP. I love mindfulness and relaxation - i suffer with anxiety in general usually but i have noticed a huge difference since i started doing that.

Waitingforsande - Welcome to the group fingers crossed you just tested too early. Not long till your OTD so hoping that things change. 

I do generally feel that FET are a lot less stressful for me so maybe thats why I'm feeling so relaxed currently about it. Im hoping that being a bit more chilled will help Elsa bury into the walls. Chatting with my mum today about this weird dream i had where they put this magnetic thing on the embryo and there was like a sonic beam emitted from my lining and these hands that were grabbing it and tucking it in. Wish thats what really happened hahah. I was doing a full on flappy arms demo and we both just ended up in fits of giggles. Sometimes you need to laugh or id breakdown i think.

PS - did anyone have a scratch prior to transfer? Im thinking of having one next round if this one is unsuccessful.

Espoir - Miracle can happen and what better time than a Christmas miracle - hopefully the darkening signs are postive and the bleeding is just your embryo getting nicely bedded in. i know nothing is likely to reassure you and it must be such a worrying time. You are stronger than you know and we are all rooting for this little frostie. Just try to find joy in anything you can and keep as distracted.

Hopefully things ease up for you over the weekend.

x


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi waitingforsande! If AF hasn't reared its ugly head it's always a good sign. Have you done any other hpt since your last?
I'm not feeling hopeful for mine as I have two on board, a 4bc and a 3bc. They were only beginning to cavitate the morning of my transfer and then they developed to that grade by midday.

Jen- wow, that is brilliant. We are unlucky as they won't fund even one as my DH has a son to a previous relationship many years ago. I have no children however! I've never had a scratch and I have been previously informed by consultants that there isn't enough evidence yet to say if it's worth it. I'd say it's def worth asking about though, but you won't need it obviously!!

Espoir- you're quite right... PUPO... I've gone and bought my self and the two embies some nice Lindt chocolates hahaha!! Bugger the healthy eating for a few hours!!

Xx


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi guys hope all ok 
My spotting has eased off but still have cramping on and off 
I have booked my hcg bloods for Monday I'll be 10 days past 
Our clinic gives u a test date of 9 or 10 days past for bloods or 12 days past for pee stick 
I had 2 frozen blasts transferred Friday 24 November 

Good luck all xx


----------



## Lilycome (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello all, please may I join you lovely ladies on this thread?  I am in my 2WW and at the point where I get impatient and start testing early and then get worried....    

xx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Welcome, Lilycome!! 
It's the hardest part I find. I am on my 5th icsi now and I am increasingly impatient with each one hahaha!
When is your OTD? Mine is the 12th. I managed to not test early with my last cycle as I knew I was pregnant, I had a 'feeling'. I am only 2dp5dt with 2 embies on board xx

Inaaya- glad to hear it has eased off and you're booked in for bloods, just a few days to go! Keep those positive thoughts going xx


----------



## Lilycome (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi Mrs EBB and thank you for the warm welcome 

You'll think I'm nuts but I don't actually know my test day and I've just gone to hunt for the paper with it on and can't find it.  I'll check with the clinic.
I had two day 5 embryos transferred on Monday, so I guess I'm just a couple of days ahead of you.  Of course, I tested this morning already, and stared and stared at that strip willing a faint line to appear!  

I'm worried about lack of symptoms (no spotting or cramping) although I have an upset tummy.  And am sore 'down below' from the progestorone pessaries and I can't use the 'back door' with my tummy like this, sorry TMI!!!

Good luck to you and all others on this thread.
xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi Lilycombe - I have had an upset tummy - i think probably from the pessaries so i am alternating between the 2 doors hahah, but i do find i have a weird almost like a water infection feeling if I've done a few the front way. I've found its all about timing! Oh IVF is so glamourous isn't it? I have only one embie on board (Elsa) I'm testing on Tuesday possibly Monday and I've not had any symptoms. I do know some women on here and in real life that have had no symptoms and still got a BFP. Hopefully we are one of them

MrsEbb - how id wish that they would change that stupid rule - i think it should be if you don't have any children as a couple. previous relationships shouldn't hinder your funding.. Guess there are some benefits to living in the north east haha. Although i love where we live to be fair.


x


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Lilycome- you appear to be two days ahead of me!! I've had FET at 5days. 
Oh the pessaries.... girls.... what a sodding mess!
I have tried doing just front and also alternating but I find if I use the front only I get very sore too so I'm afraid I'm a rear girl for this occasion only!! 😂

Oh I know Jen, it's infuriating but just one of those things to add to the already huge pile of upset at not being naturally fertilLE!

Xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

MrsEBB - I just think the guidelines are so outdated - some friends of mine in a different trust were told that they qualified separately as single females for NHS funding but as a same sex couple they would have to try privately 3 times before being allowed an NHS shot. I mean how does that work? 

Your pessaries comment made me giggle - i love these boards. Without them id be way more of a lunatic through this whole 2ww.



AFM - trying to keep myself busy this evening - i have quiet a busy weekend so know that the temptation to test will probably be growing stronger as the weekend drags on. Had my first few urges this afternoon i think its just because its getting so close now.


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Jen- tell me about it. I have no one in my social network that has ever had fertility issues and as wonderful as my Friends and family are, they simply don't get it, no matter how hard they try and I'm so pleased they don't have the need to know either! 
Bless them, how on earth does that make any sense at all? A single woman can have a child but two people can't?? I think we could discuss this for hours!! 
You're right about these boards though, they do keep some what of the lunacy away!! 

This will be way TMI but is any one else having excruciating lady lumps?? Mine are like over ripe melons that could kill some one with one wrong move. And touching them, well... that's a whole new level of no no. I used to enjoy some lady lump free time and let the bad boys loose after work but now... contained is the best way!

I have always had this to some degree because of the pessaries but this time round... wowiieee!!

Xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Mrs Ebb - could it be cos you transferred 2 embies? Ive haven't had that so can't offer any support mine were only sore right after egg collection. Mine are not sore but they are still really itchy lol. Driving me crackers!


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm not too sure as best case is they both implant but that would only be occurring now really so too soon to affect them.
Think progesteron  is just playing havoc! Mine are itchy too and feel warm to the touch which is new.

Oh the dignified joys haha x


----------



## Lilycome (Dec 17, 2014)

How funny hearing everyone's stories 

Oh what an exciting Friday night we're all having with our sore lady parts and tender boobies.  Mine are just the same!  And we can't even have a proper bath!

Let's all hope that all of this effort is worth it.  We surely deserve it.  

I'm off upstairs now for my progesterone injection - yup - this time I've been told to do both the injection and the pessaries.  Oh and those lovely Clexane needles.  The joy 

Good luck anyone who's testing tomorrow morning. 

xx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Lilycome- you have to laugh don't you really, otherwise I think insanity would take hold!! A friend of mine went out last night and I got a drunken how are you picture message... I responded with a picture of me in my bed with a chocolate mousse pot to chomp on hahaha!! How Friday nights have changed, and hopefully for the better!

How is every one feeling this morning?

Xx


----------



## Butterfly158 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey all, how is everyone doing? 

I'm not great - fairly sure I'm out. OTD is not until Tuesday but Ive been getting fairly constant lower back pain for the last 2 days to the point that Ive had to take paracetamol. I cant tell whether its from the cyclogest / clexane which also seems to make me bloated, crampy and generally feeling awful 'down there'.

Aside from that I have no other symptoms and feel exactly as I did on my last two BFN cycles 

Sorry to be so down but at this stage I just want out of my misery. This whole thing is so disheartening and I just want to curl up and cry my eyes out.

Hope everyone else is fairing a bit better x


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Oh butterfly - I totally get how you feel. It’s so hard when you literally feel nothing and are trying to remain hopeful. Hang in there xx

So after being calm cool and collected I’ve had a night of tossing and turning and just essentially being neurotic which ended up in me using my monitor and getting a BFN. Cue me crying my eyes out. I know it’s early and this was the exact reason I wasn’t supposed to be testing early. I don’t know why I did it  

Hoping it’s just too early and that a BFP appears on Tuesday.


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

Jen, hold on the the hope, it still could happen; so many factors to consider - type of test, timing of test, late implantation. When did you do the test and what type was it? There is still time or things to turn around.

Butterfly, back pain on its own can be a pregnancy symptom. I have had terrible backpains for over two days now though they are easing today on 9dp6dt.


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

thanks espoir - i used my clearable fertility monitor, i did it about 3am this morning. 

Ive calmed down a little think its just the shock of everything really

x


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Butterfly- do not give up hope, you're not out yet. I had all those signs before I got my BFP last time. You just never know xx

Jen- hold on to hope and your Christmas wish. It could still be too early. I had a show of fresh red blood and a BFN the night before I received my BFP XX

Stay strong ladies xxx


----------



## Waitingforsande (Jul 4, 2011)

Butterfly and Jen, try and hold on but I know how hard it is. I def had back pain with my BFP (none this time)! How many days post transfer are you both now? I saw OTD is Tuesday for you both so could be too early?? I'm feeling the same today too   BFN on FRER this morning at 10dp5dt so pretty sure it's all over here but OTD is Monday. The only strange thing is I did exactly the same protocol last year (with exactly same amount of each drug) an AF showed up 12dp2dt (14dpec) which was yesterday?? I have lots of clear watery discharge that started 8dp5dt and sore boobs which started then too?? My only luteal support was HCG injection 5dpec so not on progesterone but I don't see how a FRER can be wrong?? Anyway going crazy on knicker watch!

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend!

X xx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Waitingforsande- I didn't get my BFP last time until 2 days before my official OTD. Try not to give up hope.
I agree with FRER NIT being wrong but you could still have a false negative if it's too early!!

Xx


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

Jen, I’m doubtful of the fertility monitor and their sensitivity, maybe get a standard test for EMU tomorrow?


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Jen- I agree with espoir. I missed that you used a monitor. I'd always go with a clear blue or a FRER HPT x


----------



## fifibell (Jul 8, 2014)

Unfortunately I'm officially out did my beta test today came back 0 not even a whiff. 

So crushed feel I I gave it every thing immune tested pgd screened everything and still no luck.

I wish you all the  best  and thanks for the support.


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

I’m hoping it’s ok to join the 2 week wait now.

This is my second donor eggs transfer and this afternoon I had 3 grade 2 embreyos transferred 😬

I’m now chilling in my hotel until  I travel back home tomorrow.

So excited, but no how long this 2 week wait is, just keeping everything crossed for a BFP 

Good luck to everyone who is waiting for there results 

Xx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Fifibell- how sorry I am to hear your news. Sending lots of love xx

Nickybw- welcome!! Oh yes, the dreaded 2ww, we never miss it do we hahaha. Hope you're feeling okxx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

oh fifi - I'm gutted for you, Was really hoping all of your patience would have paid of and you would get your BFP. Take some time and be kind to yourself.

It is so hard.

Welcome Nickybw - good luck with those 2 embies


AFM - trying to stay positive - I'm not sure on the sensitivity of them either. Might just wait for the blood test tuesday and not bother will any more HPT.


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Jen- glad you're managing to remain positive, it's so difficult! My body is telling me 'I'm pregnant' as I feel exactly the same as I did with my last cycle and my BFP but I know I have to remain level headed as the pessaries mimic the symptoms, which is awful.
The temptation to be a serial POASer is immense,isn't it! 

Other than that are you feeling ok? X


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

Fifibell, I’m so sorry to hear that, you must be heartbroken. Take the time to get over it, spoil yourself and definitely pour yourself a glass of wine if that is your thing. Do you have any plans for further treatment? A break is as good as a rest, they say too. Thinking of you xxx

Welcome Nickybw, and Good luck, where are you travelling back from?

Mrs EBB, sounds promising if you have that feeling, that is probably the most tell tale sign as no one knows your body as well as you.

Jen, I would recommend using a proper test, I have never tried a monitor but not sure it would pick up low HCG. I think you are very brave for waiting, I would never be able to hold out that long, I would just want to know now. Good luck x


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Espoir- I think it's just the medication and the fact that this is our last shot at it so I'm ever hopeful!! 10days until my OTD... can't believe I'm only 3dp5dt

How are you doing? X


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

I am hoping for you and everyone, I can barely handle the head messing this process does and am always so impressed with all of your patience.

I went to EPU early morning, they refused to see me unless I went via A&E triage. I couldn’t face 5 hours of waiting round so I went into town to get a private beta done instead. My result came in five minutes ago and it is 105 which in range for my dates. I still have what I would call twinges/minor cramping and am spotting in different colours now. 

I guess I have another two days for next beta to wait to see if it is growing now, but ultimately I need to wait the however many weeks for a scan (if I get there without a major bleed) to see if everything is ok as this happened last time and I miscarried.

I cancelled all my Christmas plans today and basically have been on bed rest, going to try to be more positive tomorrow and go get the tree.

Praying our last little embryo will be the winning one.

I still can’t believe you have managed not to test, I just can’t bear the uncertainty! Fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

I can't believe they'd expect you to go to a&e first!?!? Not helpful in what is already an exceptionally difficult time, let alone your fears of a repeat miscarriage. I really am keeping everything crossed for you. Good beta result so far so keep those positive thoughts going.
Xx


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

Espoir that's a fab number for 9 days past!! Xx


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

Think I misread the email and worrying it is a bit low now.
God, I just can’t stop worrying about every little thing, will try to be less pessimistic.
Thank you so much for all the support, I really hope that it works out for us all and that this anxiety hell will be worth it.


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

I don't think we ever stop worrying as this means the world to us and we've all been through so much. 
I think it's a great idea to go get your tree tomorrow, bring some festivity to the home and perhaps a small distraction? X


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

Espoir17 I’m travelling back from Cyprus

I’ve downloaded some hypnotherapy to listen to to try and help me feel less negative and more positive.  And I’m planning on taking things easy for the next 2 weeks, I work for myself so have managed to book off time to chill, although time drags when your doing. I thing so you can’t win either way....

Last time I didn’t rest early but I’m thinking if it’s positive it must surely show up before 12 days so gonna pick up some test kits this week

Keeping everything crossed for you all, I’ll read through all the messages so I can work
Out where In the process everyone is lol


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Nickybw- sounds like a very good plan!! 
My OTD is 12th Dec and I am 3dp5dt with two FET
HOpe you're feeling ok x


----------



## Lilycome (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello all, just wanted to send hugs to everyone, especially Fifi. 

Espoir, hang in there hon.
Mrs EBB and all others, I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

I am 6 days past two day 5 embryo transfers and getting negative HPTs. I can't seem to control myself and not test early. I would want to know if I got a chemical. But then I get myself all upset that it hasn't worked! What a terrible cycle to be in. 

I think there is some 'other element' to all this that the doctors don't know about yet. Like what happened to Fifi, - when you have pgt tested good embryos put back into a great-looking lining, you do all the immune meds etc. And the little buggers still don't implant!

I have wondered if it's because having a m/c somehow messes up the system. And then the body just rejects all embryos, even if you try to crush it with prednisolone etc like I'm doing.

Either way it's unfair!

Stay strong ladies.
Xxxx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Lilycome- Good morning!
Thank you, I wavering between positive and negative thoughts but I am only 4dp5dt. With my last cycle and BFP, I only got it two days before my OTD. I only tested early because the night before my BFP I had a show of fresh red blood and assumed AF had arrived. I did a cheap test which came back negative and I did that test at about 22:30pm, perhaps a combination of a cheap test and late night urine had a part to play in that. The next morning I woke to find no trace of blood, that when I used a FRER and got a faint but noticeable positive.

Keep in there, you're not out!! 
How frustrating for you, I've never had an testing it immune etc. Annoyingly, I think sometimes even the best specialists just don't know. 
Stay strong x


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Morning Ladies - Sorry i was a bit quiet yesterday had busy day and evening.

Espoir - sounds like you have had a really stressful time with the EPU - fingers crossed your next beta shows some good progression. I haven't had one before (never got that far so I'm not sure what the expected levels are but i know that its different for everyone.

MrsEbb - Really hope that this is a positive outcome for you. Ive felt the same on my 2 previous cycles and got BFN on both and  I defo think thats swaying me towards thinking it might not have worked, I would so love to be proven wrong )


AFM - Feeling a little brighter today after reading my monitor it says accurate 3 days before for 74% of people so hoping that means I'm still in with a chance. Also found that the sensitivity of my monitor is 50 mIU/ml so I've maybe just tested too early. Not getting my hopes up to much though. Praying for a miracle! As i downregged (which i didn't do on my transfer) I'm a bit unsure of what would happen next. If the blood comes back negative would they just tell me to stop the progesterone and would AF just arrive or do you start downregging again and go into the next cycle straight away?


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey all - sorry I have been posting away on the Spain forum and not kept up to date here. Jen I also tested early... yesterday with a Clear Blue POAS - it was a BFN. I don't think I tested too early and others tested on the same day and got positives.... I know how you feel. I went into a mini meltdown but you know what... I just think ONWARDS! This will NOT beat me and I will get the BFP... one day. Personally I cannot wait to stop the progesterone as my boobs feel massive and sore. 
I am not sure with regards to your question as I also would also want to start now in Dec as it is an easy month for me at work. I would think you need to have your period first then start in time for next cycle as you need to downreg  before AF?? I think.. I can't remember. Seems such a long time ago. Also will you not want to change something first? I am not sure what protocol you were on but I am reluctant to jump into next cycle without knowing what the possible cause for failure could be.. of course it could be as simple as bad embryo if you did not do PGS test as I didn't.
Am waffling... sorry.


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

Just joining as had transfer 2nd dec in Cyprus. I had 3 aa embryos transferred with 1 in the freeze. Fifi iam sorry how many did you transfer? Do you have any frozen? Hugs


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

jenstuttz said:


> Morning Ladies - Sorry i was a bit quiet yesterday had busy day and evening.
> 
> Espoir - sounds like you have had a really stressful time with the EPU - fingers crossed your next beta shows some good progression. I haven't had one before (never got that far so I'm not sure what the expected levels are but i know that its different for everyone.
> 
> ...


I have done two long cycles now, this being my second and I down regd for three weeks then stimmed for two weeks. For me, I continue taking my progesterone until my OTD unless a clear AF has arrived with a regular flow, not spotting. 
With my icsi cycles they like me to have three months at least in between then so that my body re sets its self properly because of the strong medication stimming.

Your monitor being 50 is quite a high number to test for, I think clear blue is around 25 so nuch more sensitive, along with the FRER!!
I'm glad you are managing to stay positive! You're right, your chances aren't over yet!! Xx


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

Moomin, sorry to hear about the BFN, I can’t remember what stage you are at. Could it still be too early or are you ruling any other result out?

Fifibell, thinking of you, hope today has been ok for you and that you aren’t too down.

Jen, also been thinking of you, did you get some new tests ready for tomorrow? Wishing you all the luck in the world. My clinic let me go straight into DR for next transfer after having a normal period after MC. I preferred not to waste any time but it was tough not taking a break between the two cycles.

MrsEBB, time is passing now, getting closer to your test date. which date are you going to test on? Are you going to wait until the 12th?

Nicky, I too took time off. It does drag really slowly but try to organise some treats for yourself and really enjoy your relaxation time. It sounds like you are doing all the right things.

Welcome to the new ladies, and good luck to you all.

AFM, really can’t sleep at night because I’m so worried sick. Some more very light spotting today and continued pains so I am down about that. This beta tomorrow will tell a lot. Praying praying praying! Quite concerned my beta is low as last time I was 2600 on 14dt5dt. But still have the hope that this time will finally be my dream come true. I’ve bought a tree and will decorate this evening. Sorry not to have more positive vibes, wishing you all a lovely Sunday evening xxx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Moon in- hi! Sorry to hear about your BFN, when is your OTD? I didn't get my last BFP until a few days before my OTD and that was using clear blue. 
LOVE your positivity and that it won't beat you. That's what gets us through all this, our strength!! 
Hope you're feeling ok as you can be, and your OH too x

Clarabelle- welcome! Congrats on being PUPO. How are you feeling? X

Espoir- I'm not sure about testing yet. I think I will test Saturday morning. I worked it out that Saturday is 15dp EC, so ovulation really so AF should be due around that time, if she hasn't reared her exceptionally ugly head of course. 
How ha she tree decoration gone? I hope it has been a lovely distraction, we can't wait to get ours up!! I too am struggling to sleep.
I'm praying and praying and praying for your beta result tomorrow. Remember, each pregnancy is different and vary so so much. 

Keep being strong xx


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

H Ladies I hope you don;t mind me joining!

Background
Severe MF infertility.  Successful 1st IVF in 2014 egg sharing resulting in our amazing little man 

Now
Egg sharing again (same recipient).  12 eggs collected 25th Nov so 6 each.  day 1 5 had fertilised, day 3 all were doing GREAT!  Day 5 it went really downhill    1 blast had collapsed & poor quality, 2 poor quality stuck at day 3 and one stuck at day 4 we decided to take a punt on some better news for a 6 day transfer so we got the train home from the climic, packed some stuff and drove back up to London for the night to be there fr 9am.  The 2 at day 3 were still not progressing so basically gone, the blast was still collapsed so again gone  but they said the day 4 had progressed into a 4bb blast.  OK not the best quality and of course i'm SOOOO apprehensive but pleased that out of the 5 originally fertilised we had something to transfer.  

It all feels so surreal right now- I don't feel PUPO just been crampy since ET from irritation and exhausted as we have not stopped this weekend!  I won't lie- I don't have as much hope as after EC but at least I've had a busy time with family to distract from it.

I don't know what the next step will be if this doesn't work and TBH i'm concerned about my egg quality given that this is what happened with the 5 that fertilised (from my share of 6.  I shared so as yet I do not know what has happened with the recipient :/

OTD is 14 days past EC so Saturday 9th December.  We are now 2pd6dt


----------



## Lilycome (Dec 17, 2014)

Good luck to all who are testing today.
Mrs EBB - when is your test date?
Xx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

2forjoy- we have similar issues as yourselves. We always have excellent fertilisation rates and they are great to day 3, then to dayb5 it's disappointing. We transferred a 4bc and a 3bc. I too am not hopeful despite the embryologist saying they were lovely! 
This will be our last attempt due to self funding so after this I guess it's adoption only for us.
Stay strong xx

Lilycome- OTD is the 12th but I think I will test Saturday 9th as that will be 15dpo/EC.
How are you feeling?

Good luck to those testing today, praying!! X

AFM- not feeling very 'pregnant' which I know sounds daft!! Feel like I've lost a little hope today, feeling a bit flat tbh.
Progesterone is play By havoc with my body, as usual and struggling to get a good nights sleep. No matter how many hours I'm asleep for it just doesn't feel enough!! 

X


----------



## Lilycome (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi Mrs EBB, thanks for sharing your date. I've asked my clinic when mine is but I think I'm gonna go with Friday as my EC was a Weds. When I did get pregnant I only got a proper clear positive 2 days after my period was due.

Despite this I think there should be a faint line by now.

I'm feeling pretty upset and disappointed tbh. Thanks very much for asking. 

I honestly can't believe after this many tries ALL my embryos are bad when they look so great. I think my m/c (of a healthy baby, due to stress) messed up my system so my body can't tell what a baby is any more and kills all these embies thinking it's cancer. I've been to Gorgy & had all the immune treatment but I don't think it's worked.

So... I'll keep trying but don't know what the answer is - I can't afford surrogacy & want to carry my own child....

Xxxx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

morning everyone - 

Lilycome - I know exactly how you feel it is so disheartening but hang in there a little longer it could be all fine in there 

Welcome 2 for Joy - Fingers crossed for your little embryo.

MrsEbb - try to keep the faith - its not over yet. You still have time for a miracle 

AFM - Ive not bought any new tests, i just don't want to upset myself any further with what ifs and seems a bit pointless when we have our beta tomorrow. I really don't feel its worked though. 6 long weeks of painful injections and 2 long weeks of waiting. We had an excellent quality embryo transferred so just really frustrated that it just doesn't appear to be sticking  Feeling pretty low but just have to keep going and be positive for next time for everyone i guess. Its hard though.

xx


----------



## Butterfly158 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hello All,

Sorry I didn't post over the weekend, was just trying to get on with things and *try* (impossible!) not to think about things too much. So my OTD is tomorrow and Im 99% sure it hasnt worked. I cracked and did a test yesterday afternoon... fully blank BFN, not even a hint of evap line so I'm know in my heart Im out. This is our 3rd fresh cycle, I just turned 40 2 weeks ago and the reality that IVF is probably not going to work for us is really dawning on me  

How are you all doing? Im praying for everyone. I really love seeing BFP's as it really gives me hope that this CAN work despite all the despair and bad luck and unfairness that we all find ourselves caught up in.

Really hoping to see some BFP's over the coming days. Stay strong xxxx

PS. Is there anyone who is London based who would be interested in a pre Christmas meet up? It might be nice for anyone who has had a BFN to meet for a coffee (or even glass of wine!)? If there's a few people interested we can try to figure out a date that suits everyone...?


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Lilycome- based on what my clinic does I'd say your OTD is sun 10th as your EC was two days before mine!! I'm 5dp5dt so guessing your 7dp5dt? If so I'd say it's a little early!! 
I know, it's so so hard when despite all your best efforts and the specialists too, it just doesn't work. Every time is just as difficult, if not more. Keep faith xx

Jen- thank you. Like yourself I'd did long protocol and it seems like you put so much effort in for very little outcome. You still have chance for that little nugget though!! Well done for being so restrained and not getting any tests. I'm going to hold out until Saturday I think, save any upset! 

Butterfly- so sorry to hear of your bfn yesterday. I am still crossing everything for your OTD tomorrow.
I completely understand your feelings as we are in the same position, realising that this is it now. Our dreams are over, if I'm bfn at the weekend. Where do you even begin to get through it? 
Thank goodness for places like these!
  I wish I was down south but I'm a Yorkshire lass haha 

Keep going ladies, xxx


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

It sounds like it is one depressingly Monday, I have to say to you women that you are all so strong to go through this process, and that even though today seems bleak you will all bounce back stronger than ever. I find I get to a point where I can cant live any more hits and then beforehand I know it time passes and I can see through the clouds.

Lilcome, I agree with MrsEBB, I think you are testing way too early. Two of my pregnancies I didn’t test positive until well after a week overdue and one even after my period so those tests cant always get it right.

Jen and butterfly, thinking of you both for tomorrow, things still could change though I know from experience seeing each month pass  with a negative. Butterfly I’m really sorry that your birthday wish hasn’t showed up yet, I too feel age is becoming a real factor for me - I am almost 38 and hoped to have 4 kids by now. Jen, you particularly have some hope left as you tested with the monitor, maybe tomorrow you will have a better day.

Welcome to Joy and best of luck to you.

AFM, I should listen to my own advice, feeling terribly weary and alternating between am I, am I not every minute. Waiting on the results later today which will tell me if it is all over or not and can’t seem to concentrate on work at all. Last time my betas rose and I still miscarried at 5-6 weeks after all the pain and spotting. Feel like the chances of waiting for the six week scan and till being in the game are real low. I mistyped six week scam and actually feel like this is what is happening! Tricked into beloeveing the pregnancy will work then cheated. 

Lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## Lilycome (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello, huge thank you for all the love and support, especially Mrs EBB, Jen, and Espoir. Hello and best wishes to Joy also. Butterfly, I feel the same!

I'll try to be patient and hang in there. I had some weird fluttering going on in my tummy yesterday so I was sure something would show up on the strip but no matter how hard I stare at it, that 2nd line ain't there yet!

Butterfly, thanks for the invite, alas I am also a long way from London. My ears perked up at the mention of wine though. Ladies - remember, BFN = WINE! 

I really want to offer my love and support to everyone. It seems so many of us are in the same boat. We have tried and tried, and often have good embryos which mysteriously fail to implant even when we've beaten the odds and cumulatively had many put back in. I'm so sorry for what you all have been through.

I have been googling TF out of 'why do good embryos not implant' etc., and have come across something called endometrial receptivity analysis
https://www.igenomix.com/tests/endometrial-receptivity-test-era/

Has anyone tried this/heard of it?

When I got my BFP it was a little late, which made me wonder if my implantation window was a little later than usual - could this be the answer for us? Anyone else had these thoughts? Got it checked?

Hoping you're all doing OK. 
xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

MrsEbb - A fellow yorkie  I'm from North Yorkshire originally but now live in County Durham. I remember my dad sitting me and my sister down when we were younger telling us he wasnt bothered who we married as long as it was a nice yorkshire lad hahah. My first hubby was Serbian and my sisters is from Devon so we failed the brief there. Least i got closer this time with my other half being from Durham lol. Im literally crossing everything for you to get your BFP. People keep telling me to relax and eventually it will happen - but i don't think they realise the struggles and the number of cycles some of us has been on. Im only on my 1st round but 2nd transfer and already it feels never ending. Not to mention the cost if you have to self fund. I think its appalling. 

Lily - I have also been google the very same thing. I have loads of things I'm going to ask about if this cycle hasn't worked what can we change next time to improve our chances. i have heard that FET can be late implanting but not sure how true it is.

Butterfly - Would have loved a meet up but its a little far for me  Im so sorry to hear of your BFN. I know how you feel and things can change but i feel like i know my own body and i know that this cycle hasn't worked. I think its going to be a hard day for a few of us on here tomorrow. Im sending you a virtual hug and lots of prayers that the result is a positive one tomorrow.

Espoir - Hang in there lovely - this must be such a difficult time. Really hope your beta provides some more reassuring results and that little embie is fighting to stay sticky.

AFM - Butterfly - id have loved a meet up but I'm Durham


----------



## FayLondon (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,

We've just had a single embryo transfer. If the embryo has survived it's only 7 days old. I've been taking pessaries 10 days now and just odd waves of nausea in reaction to them and not at all constipated as I was in my other cycles. However today I woke up really really sick and then been on and off retching all day. It's really messing with my head bc we got pregnant 4 years ago and I got really really early symptoms. Literally days after conception - we got pregnant on honeymoon, we didn't believe it at all bc it was 'impossible' at such an early stage. However I was pregnant, but it became ectopic and we had to have the pregnancy removed at 6 weeks.

First question - has anyone ever had such early 'morning sickness'? Or has anyone had a profoundly sick reaction to pessaries - thinking may be they have built up to such an extent it's making me really ill.

Second question -  I have not told my work anything, I'm a contractor and have just started the contract. I fibbed about taking time off because the chances of this working are slim and it's taken me ages to find a good contract after I was made redundant, I want to keep my job and there's a chance of it going perm so I don't want to say anything at this stage. We've had two failed cycles of IVF and a mc.

However I'm so sick, much more than when I was pregnant, then I felt sick but it was more like the nausea you get with period and manageable I didn't have to physically go and loudly retch into the loo. Has anyone had to manage that at work while keeping it secret. The norovirus is going around so I could put it down to that.

Any advice on any of the above would be helpful.

X


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

Espoir any news on beta? Clinics really do vary as my clinic says anything over 50 for cycles days past 8 or 9 and ideally 80-100 if 10 days past! If it's anything within this range they don't even ask for u to repeat blood and just ask for scan!! Xx


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

No news yet, I’m checking my phone as often as I’m checking my knickers now! Thanks for the encouragement. 
What about you?

I’m surprised they would scan as you can’t see anything at 4 weeks so likely to scare me more...


----------



## Butterfly158 (Aug 8, 2017)

Ahh everyone is from all over the place! Will be difficult to make a meet up work! I will be thinking of you all when I crack open a bottle of wine tomorrow evening... haven't had a single drink in over 2 months so well deserved I think. Not much consolation but it's something at least!

Jen - I'm crossing everything for you but I feel like you - I know my body and I know I would be feeling something by now. Plus the blaring BFN yesterday... at the stage it's just a matter of formalising it tmrw morning. I'm so sick of looking at that white box on those bloody pee sticks, I really don't want to do it! I had actually bought a big bag of internet cheapies at the beginning of last year. There were 50 in the bag and I remember when I got the the end of the bag and literally crying my eyes out and feeling so sorry for myself that I had got through 50 tests and still not pregnant. So so depressing!

Espoir - I'll be waiting to hear your result and rooting for you this afternoon. You poor thing, what a hard couple of days waiting. Pray pray pray it's good news.

MrsEbb - hope the week goes quickly for you. To be honest now that I'm at the end of the week and even though I know the result is BFN I feel a bit better than I did a few days ago as the uncertainty is definitely the worst part. I'm not really sure where we go from here, we have our follow up meeting on Wednesday so once we speak to the consultant I'm hoping we'll have a better idea but I'm seriously bracing myself for the 'donor eggs' chat... to be honest at this stage, I feel like if that's what we have to do then I'd prefer to just get on with it and put an end to all this misery and uncertainty. Fingers toes eyes legs all crossed for you for the weekend!!

Lilycome - thanks for the ERA information. I'm going to bring it up at our meeting on Wednesday. You never know and at this stage anything is worth a try!

Moomin - I think you have the right attitude... ONWARDS... right now I feel like curling up into a ball and never getting up again but I know in a few days ill feel a bit better and will start planning what to do next which always makes me feel better. On the plus side at least I can relax a bit and have a few drinks over Christmas...

2ForJoy - Wishing you best of luck and hope the next few days goes quickly for you! 

Fifibell - I'm so sorry. It really hurts, take care of yourself xxx

I can't wait to stop taking this horrible cyclogest and clexane which I assume I can stop tmrw once I get the official BFN. Also, I find I become a bit of a recluse while doing IVF too... it's all so intense and focused it feels like I look up at the end and realise Ive barely spoken to my friends or gone out in weeks so Im looking forward to being somewhat normal over Christmas and just relaxing... I suppose Im trying to find the positives (of which let's be honest, there are few...). Sometimes I wonder if half my problem is psychological... Ive built this up so much in my head that my body just bottles it every time. We conceived our 3 year old daughter with no problems naturally so I know I can get pregnant and carry a baby so Im really struggling to come to terms with the fact that I cant seem do this again even with multiple rounds of IVF!! Im thinking of going to a hypnotherapist who specialises in fertility to see if they could help me 'unblock' my stress / negative feelings. Has anyone else ever looked into this or heard any positive stories about that kind of thing working?

Love to everyone... hope at least some of us get the Christmas present we're all hoping for!! x


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

No I meant they only ask to repeat bloods if it's not within those ranges otherwise they ask u to book scan at 6.5-7 weeks xx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Espoir- I have been thinking if you. Any news on your beta yet? Praying and praying it has sous at least. It's easy to dish out advice but taking your own advice I think is way too hard!! 
Xx

Lilycome- our pleasure, if you're like me you may not have any one else in this position to speak with who trueky understands how incredibly hard this is and what strength each cycle and each subsequent bfn or MC mean.
I haven't heard of that but I'm going to read the link you attached, thank you! A friend of mine who recently had a baby said her doctor thought she had a late implanter based on her results so I do believe it can happen. I don't believe there is my way of checking it, to my basic knowledge!! I think this may play a part in why we have such a long OTD date, to ensure there's enough HCG in our systems for a HPT to pick up?! 
Remember you're still in the running!! Xx

Jen- you left good ol ' Yorkie?? lol. I'm a West/north yorkie too!! I however, stayed true to my roots and married a north yorkie boy!! Hahaha
Oh the famous relax and it will happen words, only the naturally fertile can use so freely!! How very annoying... 
how are you feeling today?? 

Xx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Butterfly158  Hi, I really am crossing absolutely everything that your little embie is going to give you a great big surprise tomorrow morning, I really am.
If this is a bfn for us I'm really not sure what they would suggest for us, either way it will be a donor for either of us, both or adoption. I'm really not opposed to adoption as my DH and I have always said we'd love to do it. I just wanted to carry my own child before doing so.
I havent heard anything pro or con with regards to hypnotherapy so I'd be interested to read a little about that!! Xx


----------



## miss sd (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi ladies, i did start off posting on this thread but haven't for a few days, but its certainly picked up.

Fifibell- very sorry to hear that.  

Welcome nickybw.  Did you have 3 put back did you say? Where did you cycle?

Jen - hope you get the answer you want tomorrow! 

Mrs ebb- you sound like you're about to cave and test early!  I was like that in my last 2ww.  Longest wait EVER!

Espoir- any news? Fingers crossed for you.

Sorry I know I've missed people out ive got really behind with everyone!

AFM- so I had that bit of spotting on Thursday morning but nothing since then.  Ive had 0 symptoms so dont feel pregnant at all.  Apart from the fact i have a sty in my eye.  I googled whether that was an early pregnancy symptom and oddly enough other people have asked the same question. 
Well about two people have in the last 10 years 😂😂.  Im sure if i googled 'broken foot' that would also be a symptom.  That's what desperation does to you i guess.

MY OTD is tomorrow however we have decided to test tonight.  We thought it would be a bit grim if we get a negative tomorrow morning and then both have to go our seperate ways to work.  I've bought 2 cheap tests and two first response.  I'll do the cheap ones first.  If it's negative i know thats pretty much it for this cycle but i will of course test tomorrow to be sure.  Then I'll hit the wine 😂

Will try and update this evening! 

Ps ive got sweaty palms looking at these tests waiting for him to get home!!


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

Butterfly, 50 tests, that is heart wrenching. You deserve a chance by now.
I liked lilycome’s comment on the wine too! You should enjoy the festive season and say yes to all invites as IVF is so isolating.
You should both not need very much after all the abstinence. Go easy to start with but I am still hoping that tomorrow may still bring a last minute change of results for you both. Lily, if only treatment wasn’t so expensive. It is bad enough having to go through all of this without having the pleasure of paying for it too. Moomin, I am so proud of your positive attitude, i certainly need to take a leaf out of your book but that doesn’t make it any easier on you.


Well I can’t see what that embryo is doing in there but it looks like it isn’t over yet.
9dp6dt = 105, 11dp6dt = 366
Last time my betas were in the 5000 but I still miscarried on 19dp5dt. Hoping this is just a slow one and that cramps/spotting will disappear. Like right now.

I really want to be a mum, give my other half the greatest gift in the world and simply just love my own child.. Thanks to all you lovely ladies for encouraging me, it makes me tearful to think there are so many of us desperate to make this work. I feel a bit bad for those having to listen to my whining on when you are going through such heartbreaking stories yourselves.

I think IVf is so common now, as women are trying much later, but what did they do in the olden days? I suspect reproduction in a Petri dish will become the norm over time unless we evolve.

Jen, Inaaya, and anyone else testing tomorrow, I’ll be praying for you. Jen, hope you’re pleasantly surprised and Inaaya, I’m expecting you to smash the beta charts.

How is the symptom spotting going for MrsEBB, Clara and Joy? MrsEBB,  I understand how you feel about the next options, I hear the process for both adoption and DE are challenging but if you can do all this and stay sane you can do anything. Hoping you won’t need it though, I think you are going to test before end of the week too.

MissSD, channeling those positive thoughts, here is to hoping that you get your BFP tonight, we’re all 100% behind you xxx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Miss a d- I have everything on my crossed for your BFP tonight!! How you are being so restrained and waiting until he is home I do not know!! 
As for testing early, technically I will be by doing it at the weekend. I will be using FRER on Saturday and that is 3 days early for me. Unless I hange my mind, I did manage last time!! 
Comeeee onnnn BFP- we are all routing for you and that little embie 
Xx

Espoir- that's great news!! As long as your numbers are increasing that's the main thing. A friend of mine who conceived hers naturally had bleeding, fresh red and cramps throughout the first 6 weeks yet went on to have a healthy pregnancy and a beautiful little boy. Keep those positive thoughts going as I believe it has a massive part to play!
Symptom spotting is at a low really. Having issues with progesterone, as usual!! Other than incrediblely sore boobs, exceptionally tired and now occasional cramping I have nothing at all. But all of those can be caused by progesterone. 
With regards to next steps, take it as it comes. Like you say, we've all come this far, I'm not going to let anything beat me 
I really am made up to hear your beta has increased!! 
Xx


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't feel any different after transfer on dec 2nd. Should i be feeling something? I feel more relaxed than before treatment but worried first it doesn't work after all the money and also that i could end up with triplets after transferring 3. Should i have just gone for 2 embryos? 

Iam so sorry for the ladies with negative results. Will make Christmas harder if we don,t get positive results. We can only afford 1 cycle so other than my lone frostie this might be it. X


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi Miss sd,  yes I had 3 transferred, they were grade B blasts, we had our treatment in Cyprus using donor eggs. Good luck for your BFP this evening 

jenstuttz  Good luck for test day tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you

MrsEBB  I'm the same as you regarding sleep, I'm wide awake at from 4am and really struggle to drop back off, and I get sooooo hot and sweaty too :-/ 

Espoir, keeping everything crossed that you get the BFP today  Can I just ask, how did you get your betas checked so early ? did your gp to do a test for you and give you the reading ?

sorry if I missed anyone not very good at this lol, but good luck to everyone in the 2ww !!!!!!


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

Nicky, I wouldn’t worry now about the number of embryos, it gives you a greater chance of getting pregnant this time. I would love triplets, I always dreamt of twins. A whole family in one go!

My clinic doesn’t do betas, so you have a few options: go to EPU or A&E if you have bleeding/pains, ask your GP to do them or go privately to a blood clinic. I did the latter just walked in and it cost £50 per test. Worth it to maybe sleep better tonight.

Good luck x 3!!!


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Clarabelle- please try not to worry if you feel no different. Many women have no symptoms symptoms during their 2ww and go on to get their BFP. We are all so wonderfully different that I don't trueky believe symptom spotting can accurately pin point all BFP, I wish we could though!! 
Technically, yes you could have triplets! Great that you have a little Frostie waiting for when you need it! Wish mine would make it that far.
Keep thinking positive thoughts and staying strong!! 
Xx

Nickybw- how are you feeling other than sleep deprived?? Xx


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

MrsEBB  I'm feeling good actually, have a pulling sensation on the right but nothing else really  how about you ?

Do you think you'll test early ? I didn't last time, but those last few days are a real struggle 

I've not done a great deal today, just chilled on the sofa and watched films, but then worry I'm not doing enough, and don't think ill be able to do this for 2 weeks as it will drive me insane lol


----------



## miss sd (Apr 24, 2015)

Just got 2 BFP'S!

Extremely relieved and happy but also trying to remain calm due to previous loss.

Im quite surprised I have had no symptoms at all!


----------



## Butterfly158 (Aug 8, 2017)

Congratulations MissSD! That's brilliant news!!


----------



## Lilycome (Dec 17, 2014)

Evening lovelies, 

Just wanted to send my congrats to MissSD and Espoor.  I am finding this whole thing so draining and have lost my mojo so it is really nice to read of some success stories at last.  Thank you for sharing.

Mrs EBB  - you are right, I don't really have many people who would really understand to talk to about this, no supportive partner, and it is extremely isolating.  I went back to work today even though I still have quite a bad chest infection as I just couldn't take any more time off but I didn't really feel up to it.

Butterfly, I really feel for you as our thoughts and feelings seem similar.  I too have got through countless HPTs.  I have also been a recluse and wondered why it was so easy for me to conceive the first time (naturally, after literally 1 month of stopping using condoms) and now, it seems so hard.  I am sorry you have suffered so much too.

I notice many of us have gone through m/c and I have another theory about why donor eggs work so well.  I don't think it's just because these are from younger women as PG tested normal embryos from both younger and older women often fail to implant.

I think m/c messes up your body so it loses the sensitivity to tell between self/altered self, i.e. danger (cancer, attack) and baby (altered self, don't attack).  Even all the immune treatment many of us have had doesn't seem to fix this.

When you have a donor embryo, its DNA is completely different to yours and thus easier for your body to recognise as a baby.  So I think maybe tandem cycles are the way to go for those who still want to try with o/e.  These have a higher success rate (and for twins, e.g. 1 o/e and 1 d/e seem to result in both often implanting) than just using o/e.  So I do wonder what's going on there.  Someone should study it!

There is also research to suggest frozen cycles work better than stim cycles as with the stim cycle your endometrium is exposed to too much estrogen.  Anyone here tried a natural E/T with a frozen embryo?

I am feeling really low but have to keep reminding myself that I do have a couple of frosties.  If this cycle doesn't work then I think I may try one of them on a natural cycle then go for tandem with the last one. 

I hope this info helps some of you and I really hope to see more positive results on here soon from you all.

Much love and solidarity,
xxxx


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

Miss sd congrats on positive test.

Thankyou i still worry about triplets as remember a lady who lost all 3. Anyway trying to be positive. Cyprus they still go with 3 or 4 it seems. Dr was going to put 4. I had donor eggs and this was first donor cycle. Wishing you all well. X


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

GO MissSD, goooo!!!!


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Miss S D- what amazing news!! I'm made up for you and your OH. Xxxxx

Clara belle- try to find positives in your cycle as I know is a worry of having more than one, I too had that worry when they said they were giving me a double transfer but I just go with what ever their professional opionion is. I'm not sure what the statistics would be of all 3 embies implanting but I'm sure they aren't as high as just a singleton implanting. 
Xx


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

Of course iam on the progestan suppositories and took them late tast night. Today waking up liquid was coming out. I got worried its the babies coming out but know its probably the liquid from the suppositories. Just i didn,t have so much clear liquid the first or second day.
We are suppost be be relaxed but i worry too much. X


----------



## Lilycome (Dec 17, 2014)

Good luck today Jen. I have everything crossed for you! (BFN for me again this morning so it's not looking good... ) Xx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Morning every one!!

Clarabelle- it is more than likely just the melted wax which the pessaries are coated in that is coming out. I find that sometimes there's more liquid than others. Your little embies are still up there!! Don't loose hope xx

Lilycome-
Sorry to hear of your BFN this morning, it is still early though. Don't loose hope xx

Jen- I am praying for your BFP this morning. Sending lots of love and positive thought xx


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

Morning,

Clarabella, just wanted to say I’m exactly the same, except I seem to loose fluid through out the  day too lol, I am on 3 supporsortities throughout the day so always feel like I’m leaking something, I’ve just popped a liner in and that’s helped, sorry if that’s a bit graphic this early in the morning haha 

Also I woke up again at 4 this morning and was completely soaking wet.... my hair was wet and I was sweating lots, almost had a body shaped wet patch in the bed when I got up to go to the toilet, had anybody else had this ?

Hope everyone else is doing ok, fingers crossed we all have a good positive day 😊


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

LILycome, send you lots of hugs.
Nickybw, yes I am getting the night sweats too, absolutely drenched last night, you are not alone.
Really hoping for you today Jen xxx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

morning ladies had my blood this morning at 8pm should get a call around 12pm.

Thanks for all the kind words. I have some weird af style cramping so pretty sure it'll be a BFN but still clinging onto hope x


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

Good luck jenn - AFM bloods are back at 224 on 10 days past xx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Jen- I've been thinking if you this morning!! I still have every crossed for you xx

Inaaya- that's fantastic news!! X


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

Lily and jen iam hoping the best for you.

Thanks iam sure its the progestan suppostories too nothing is too graphic on this board lol i think it made a difference in the morning as this time i did not have pants on. I have 3 per day too.  

I still feel no difference. Ive only ever been pregnant once and it was last year. I had a natural pregnancy after my clinic suggested a thyroid pill. I had a mmc. Though at age 45. I only ever felt like i had pms before finding out. Was heartbreaking though as thought i had a miracle on the way. X

The clinic told me it is a good sign i could get pregnant at all so iam hoping with young donor eggs this will be successful. 
Nicky if you were in Cyprus too iam sure we have similar meds. Glad to hear you also transferred 3.


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey ladies- congrats on all the BFPs!

I'm home from our break now so hopefully can keep up a bit better  

Urgh the bum bullets are GRIM.  I do however think I suffered more with them on my last cycle.  Have had on-off constipation with them this time (constant last time) but the leakage... urggghhh!

Today is 4dp6dt so 4 sleeps 'til OTD on Saturday 9th.  I think we're out- the AF cramps are getting stronger to the point i'm going to have to take some paracetamol.  I did cramp in my successful cycle but this feel much different- defo more "AF-y" if you know what I mean.  Last time the cramps only started a couple days before whereas these have been going since ET and getting stronger.  Sorry for TMI but I also have my AF telltale sign which is upset tummy.  I also have really bad PMT which I didn't get with previous successful.  I really am trying to optimistic as I know each pregnancy is different but I am feeling so deflated right now  

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey Ladies 

Sorry I've been quiet as suspected the test was a BFN. Im ok as id already kind of dealt with it on Saturday. Still gutting though.

Thanks for all your support ill stay on this thread to see how you all get on and i really hope you have better news than i did.

Of for a long hot bath, wine and chocolate why not!

Ps I all my wallowing forgot to say congratulations to Miss SD. So pleased for you

xx


----------



## Moomin16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Jen I am so sorry but I 100% get what you are saying. I dealt with it on Saturday and also now have had a few wines and chocolate! Go for it.


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

2forjoy- I call them bum bullets too, so does my DH hahaha!!  They give me terrible constipation as I hate to use the front entry option due to the mess they make, plus they cause my oh so delicate lady area to be very sore and irritated so I opt for constipation...
How are you feeling? X

Jen- my heart breaks for you. I really was willing everything to be a positive outcome. I'm pleased you're doing as well as you can do right now. Xx


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

sorry Jen for the negative. Do you have any frosties? I did have a negative cycle 2 years ago with oe but this is my first de.
Anyone else have proluton depot ? Or is that the bum bullets? I have the injection tomorrow as iam on them every 4 days. Last clinic only ever gave me 1. X


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi Clarebella I’m on Proluton depot once a week for 3 months, my next one is Saturday.  Do you do them yourself ? Apparently there quite tricky to do, have you done them before ?

Jen So sorry to hear you got a BFN 😥 I hope your looking after yourself and, you enjoying your chocolate wine and nice bubble bath

Sending big hugs 
X


----------



## Butterfly158 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi Jen and Moomin, so sorry that you both got BFNs... it's sh*t and so frustrating. There's no words really.

I also got mine this morning plus my period started so well and truly over for me too. In a weird way, just like you I dealt with it over the weekend as I knew deep down it hadn't worked. I think you just 'know' when you're pregnant and nothing in my gut was telling me anything but NO.

I hope you're both coping... I'm too am finding chocolate and wine are helping  But such a profound sense of sadness that I hope will ease over the coming weeks once we have a plan in place and I can start focusing on the next steps.

Take it easy and mid yourselves xxxx


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

So sorry Butterfly and jen and moomin. Wish everyone could get a positive. 

Hi nicky , iam on prolutron depot every 4 days for 20 days. I don't have to do the next few myself as we are visiting sister in law who is a nurse. She can show my husband again. Iam also on clexane but he already mastered that one. The one the nurse in Cyprus did is a big purple bruise on my stomach but was not bad when both sister in law and husband did them. Ive yet to inject myself. 

I hope all these progestan suppositories don't give us thrush. Do you ladies eat extra yogurt. Ive not asked clinic if probiotics is allowed.

Iam still on holiday in Turkey so dreaming of getting home with a bfp. Fingers crossed it will all be worth the travel and expense. 

I found the hotels very strange in Cyprus not giving water for free or telling you not to bring food in room. Not been to a country before that did this. X


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

Jen, really sorry your news, I know you’ve been missing a bath but that it is by no means making up for what you really wanted. Enjoy the wine too and follow Moomin’s lead. Definitely make the most of the festive season to try to cheer yourself up.

Butterfly, sad news for you too, really heartbreaking that this time didn’t work out. What are your options?


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Butterfly- so, so sorry to hear your news. I had everything and more crossed for you xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi ladies, can i join you please? My otd is next tuesday.  I'm now 3dp5dt and starting to crack up already. Im desperate for symptoms as i had with my only bfp a few years ago.  Had a sharp pain earlier for a nano second and that has got me through today!  
It looks like i have mild ohss brought on by having more hcg after transfer. Going for bloods tomorrow to get it checked properly as it will get worse if i get a bfp.  I only got 7 eggs too! 

Sorry to see that there have been a few BFN's recently. make the most of the wine ladies - little consolation i know but bet it tastes good. 

2forjoy - hello again! Not long now. Really hope cramps arent AF. Should the progesterone not be stopping you from get AF though? I only ever get AF and cramps after completely stopping it. X


----------



## Lilycome (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi. I just wanted to say to Butterfly, Jen and Moomin how very very sorry I am for your BFN's. I truly hope you all have a loving support network around you.

I'm glad you're enjoying treating yourselves to wine. I cracked today at a work Xmas do and had 1.5 glasses of prosecco. I feel better for it as it helped my mood.

My clinic have said my test day is not until Mon which I think is ridiculous and tbh I have mostly given up hope. But I'm still doing the injections etc regardless.

I wanted to share with you, if you go on YouTube and put in 'fertility yoga' it comes up with some great stuff. There's a particularly good one by Fiji McAlpine which is extremely gentle and really helps your mood/ headspace. I just wanted to recommend giving it a try in case this helps anyone.

I'm so sorry once again for the negative tests and I hope we get better news soon.
Xxxx


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

Afternoon ladies,

Hope we are all ok, and managing to keep ourselves occupied during this long wait !!! 

I’m thinking ahead about my pregnancy blood test and as I had my treatment in Cyprus I need to organise this privately.

With my last cycle I had a blood test  at the nuffield but they charged my £100 !!!!  I have seen a company on line called Medi-Labs and it’s half that price, has anybody used them before ? 

Thanks ladies
X


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Shiny happy girl- wel come and congratulations on being PUPO. I hope your OHSS symptoms are clearing up and you begin to feel better. X

Lilycome- that does sound about right given your et day etc. I know some clinics do OTD sooner though. How are you feeling? X

Nicky- hi, how are you?
Wow, that seems quite steep. Would your doctor be able to do them for you if you called and explained? I have no experience with beta tests etc, sorry x


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

MrsEbb,

Thanks for the reply, I called my doctors today, and they said they don’t do pregnancy blood  tests and as my clinic want a reading they said you’ll have to go to a private clinic 😬 As soon as you talk about fertility treatment the price just rockets which is quite sad, 

I’m doing ok thank you, taking things easy and chilling and last night I even slept all night without waking up !!! Lol how’s you ?


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi ladies I’m so sorry to hear some of you have bfns. My test date is next Tuesday. Is this your first or second babies? I have a little girl from a frostie using ICSI so I am proof it can work. That being said we had a bfp in March for our second but lost it at 8weeks 5days. I’m really hoping this go works. We had 10 eggs but only 5 were  mature. Amazingly, 4 fertilised and we got two to blast but no Frosties. I chucked both in! Didn’t want to bin one 😞 It’s so hard to know. Even having being pregnant this early on is a minefield and I think you truly can’t tell until you test. I really don’t know this time around. Wishing you all loads of magic fairy baby dust! 😘


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Nicky- a full nights sleep... slightly envious hahaha!! 
Doesn't it just, talk about cashing in on people's misfortunes.
I'm hit and miss really. I keep swaying between thinking it's BFP and a BFN. I am pretty much symptom less now though, the odd twinge here and there and massive boobs due to drugs and that's about it... oh, and lack of sleep. 7dp5dt now though, getting there xx

Giraffe- hi! 
Sorry to hear of your MC in March, I had mine in July and it's utterly devastating. This is my 5th and final round of ICSI and I have no children, sadly. Your OTD is one day before mine! X


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello ladies. Sister in law did my prolutron depot injection today, feels like a bee stung me. I read one lady recommended warming it. My husband is afraid to do it.

I have a dilema. My otd for bloods is the 14th of december. Its the same day we fly back from my sister's house in England to Canada. We are currently still in Turkey. The medication is much cheaper in Turkey but i won't know unless i try to test early if its positive. Should i just buy it and risk not using it, or wait and see if i can buy it in Canada? Iam writing my local fertility clinic for advice. I don,f know if Clexane is available there? My clinic was in Cyprus.

Good luck to anyone testing soon. X


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Clarabelle- could you just buy a weeks worth to see you to Canada and go from there? You will have all bases covered then and won't have spent a fortune if you got the dreaded BFN, which I am praying you don't get! X


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

Sadly i don't have any children. My only ivf was in 2015 with own eggs at 44 and failed. Was in Cyprus but a different clinic that was shut down so a bad choice. I had my only pregnancy last year  naturally after starting a thyroid pill. Had a mmc confirmed at 7 week scan. This is my first de cycle so hoping it works. Would like 1 or 2 to stick from the 3 embryos.

Thanks MrsEBB i will findout if the clexane is in Canada first and if the clinic dr can possibly give it. Then your idea would be good. Just don't want to be stuck without it.


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Clarabelle- Is be the same, I'd rather spend some money to be in the safe side! X


----------



## Lilycome (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Welcome to the new ladies.  And I'm very very sorry to hear about the two m/c.  I had one too.  To say it's devastating is an understatement. Mine was 2.5 years ago and I have wanted to die every day since then.  And I have been trying to get pregnant again every day since then.

So, well I am still getting BFNs every morning and have crumpled, I am having trouble holding back the tears at work now.  My OTD is Monday but I am going to call it a day on Saturday morning I have decided.  I am sick of sticking myself with needles.  I had my E/C on a Wednesday and so on a natural cycle my A/F would have started this Monday or Tuesday.  I feel Saturday is more than long enough.

Clarabelle- you will be able to buy Clexane anywhere as it's a popular anticoagulant and used for a wide range of medical conditions.  It is also one of the cheaper medications you can buy, and also it does not need refrigerating.  I have been sticking myself with it these past 2 weeks.  If I were you I'd buy say 5 days supply from Turkey to give yourself a bit of time in acquiring it in Canada.  But don't worry about it, you will be able to get it.

Mrs EBB, thank you for asking after me again.  I have been thinking about you a lot actually and worrying about you and wondering how you are coping as I know you have said this is your last try.  I can't imagine how that must be for you.  Hugs. xx

I do have a couple of frosties and plans for a tandem cycle so I am trying to keep myself strong thinking about that.  I have a huge overdraft, have spent my modest inheritance money and emptied my Dad's bank account too.  But still I won't give up.  If I lost my job I would do ANYTHING to get the money to keep going.  After having my m/c I just can't give up.  If I had to give up I think I would top myself.  I feel like that most days anyway!  My stubbornness is the only thing keeping me going!

Sorry, I'm being really negative, but I need somewhere to share these feelings.  

I really think there is something wrong with this whole 'moneymaking' IVF industry where so many embryos look good and yet they fail to implant.  There needs to be much more research into this aspect of the whole process.

Anyway, I hope you're all doing OK and those ladies with BFN's are coping somehow.

Babydust and love and hugs to all.
xxxx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Lilycome - Bless you, that's really kind of you. I just don't know how to feel right now. I keep trying to think back at my 2ww symptoms of my last cycle which was a BFP (later MC) and I just cant seem to think of any... were there even any?? I just had that feeling I was pregnant last time and this time I'm not sure if I 'feel' that way sometimes because I'm willing this on so so much or because I am?! Then in the next breath I'm positive it's another BFN for me.. this journey takes its toll so much. 

Like you, I just want it all to be over with either which outcome I get. I'm tired now, so tired.

I still think you're in the running Hun. Ordinarily AF is due approx 14days post EC date. So mine is due this weekend as my EC will be two weeks this coming Friday.

Stay strong lovely xx


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Mrs Ebb! I’m so wishing this is the time for you! Good good luck! Clarabelle good luck too. I’m not sure how it all works abroad but just do what you need to do to keep you least stressed I say xxx

And lilycome sending you strength. I pray you will get there xx


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

Lily i really hope its still possible for you this cycle. I know how heartbreaking the mc is. Hit me even harder as we saw a heartbeat on 6 week scan. My bestfriend who is also my age was pregnant too but she made it to the end with a healthy boy. Sadly its affected our friendship because of the pain i felt. I wanted nothing more.
I hope putting in 3 embryos with donor egg its giving me the best chance to not miss out motherhood.
I agree there is something wrong with medical care for fertility and ivf. In Canada where i live its not funded at all, no matter your age. Also its impossible to get donor eggs. I had to spend alot to try this cycle aboad and i don,t make much to began with.x

As for symptoms all i feel is a little like AF is coming. Just pms which is hoe i felt when i did get pregnant lastyear but then again its the same we feel with real pms.


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Good morning ladies, how are you all feeling??
Clarabelle- I too have struggled through friendships with those having chikdren. My best friend has had two in 18months, both times I have been having a cycle of icsi so that was difficult. For me though, I find that it actually helps if I am around children some how! 

So... I had a niggly feeling last night that I should test, I've never tested that early so I refrained. I hardly slept a wink last night and had the most vivid dreams, which is so unlike me. I had heaps of dreams with my having a BFP everyone I tested. I am only 8dp5dt today.

A big fat BFP has appeared.... oh my days...
I'm terrified that it will be a chemical and my period will arrived this weekend, which is when it would be due. I will be 4weeks tomorrow. My last cycle and BFP I found out at 4weeks and 3 days. So I know a little earlier this time, well 4 days to be exact.. I'm also petrified if another MC

Sending heaps of baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

MRSEBB,

Congratulations!!  Your patience paid off! Try to relax a little now and enjoy the nice feeling that you are most likely on your way to motherhood.
When are your betas? Or do a beta today, if you get over 50 I don’t think it can be chemical.

Nickybw, £100 is expensive for bloods. I pay £49 at a walk in clinic and £36 through my private work GP.

Welcome to giraffe and good luck!

Lilycome, it is so rubbish that we have no control over having a family when some people seem to have no trouble at making it happen. I hope that you will get your BFP on your next round.

AFM, still getting terrible pains and spotting for 7 days on the run and the backache just won’t go away. Really praying this is normal, but so overcome with fear, I am convinced that pains of this kind cannot be good. Trying to be positive as much as I can and then I get a stabbing knife like jab. And then the dull ache comes back.
Been referred for a scan every via my work health insurance  so just need to decide when to do it now. The longer I wait the more I will see...


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

Mrs ebb congrats!! So happy for u!! 
Chestnut how are u? 
Espoir try not to worry hopr u get your reassurance scan sooon 

AFM second lot of bloods being done results tommorow! Then hopefully if all ok I'm going to get a Scan at 6 weeks 3 days which will be 20 December xx


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Yay Mrs Ebb yay!!! That’s lovely news! Congrats! Don’t worry (easier said than done). All you can do is enjoy it! Sorry this process has affected friendships I totally get that. No one truly understands unless they have been through it themselves. Love to you all and sending positive vibes your way! Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Mrsebb - yay!!! Congratulations xx


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

Lilycome.  Keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you, and hoping that this is your time 😍 try and keep your chin up although I now that’s hard 

MrsEbb that is just fantastic news, I’m so pleased for you,  now you have to relax put your feet up and enjoy being pregnant 😍

Giraffe22 welcome to the group, look forward to hearing your updates,
My test day is next Wednesday so just after you, this is my second donor egg transfer, and I have to boys conceived through ivf aged 18&14

Clarabelle71. I bough 1 box  of clexaine back from Cyprus and I was sent a prescription in email and managed to pick it up when I got home, so I’m sure that won’t be a problem in Canada.

Espoir17

I ordered a blood test online through Medichecks in the end,  as we have no walk in clinics down here and my go was very unhelpful lol.  When is your scan booked for ? How many weeks are you now ?

Sending lots of baby dust to everyone waiting and testing over the next few days 💗💙


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Thank you ladies, still very wary as obviously anything could happen right now. Trying to think positively!!

Espoir- sorry to hear your still spotting etc. My friend actually bled for weeks on and off and carried full term nicely! My clinic don't actually do beta tests unless your possibly having a MC. You just carry on as normal until your 7 eeek scan  a heartbeat can usually be detected from 6 weeks so I'd go for around that time if it were me xx

Giraffe- thank you. We worked through it but it's just so hard. Hope your enjoying ok xx

Shiny happy girl- thank you. how are you feeling? Xx

Nickybw- thank you. Oh I know, I'm on edge but I know I need to try relax for my sake but like you say it's just so hard. Hope you're ok xx


----------



## Liza-Jane34 (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Ladies, 

Really saddened to hear of some of your BFN's. Sending much love your way xx
I am hoping I can join your group. Just undergone my first cycle with ICSI from DH and DE, am now 1dp5dt, test date given as 18th. Only get the one free shot on the NHS, so keeping everything crossed. Good luck to all those taking HPT's soon.
Congrats Mrs Ebb on your recent BFP


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Liza-jane - hi and welcome! Sounds like your cycle had gone well if youve gad a 5dt. Good luck.

MrsEbb - are you testing daily now? I am a nightmare tester and test early every time. Feeling fine now just want to know whats going on inside! Had an HCG booster at ET so cant test properly. Im cracking up!

When is everyone else's test date? 

AFM - now 5dp5dt. I had an HCG booster at ET - just 8 clicks of ovitrelle which is just under 1/3 i think. Does anyone know when that should be out of my system? I figured 3-4 days seeing full dose would be 7-10 days.


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi Liza-Jane34 and welcome to the board, 

I’ve also had a donor egg cycle and transfer was on the 2nd December and this is my second cycle so have everything crossed.

Good luck with everything a 5day transfer is really fab 👍 look forward to seeing all your updates 😍

Shiny happy girl,  I’m also 5dp5dt I didn’t have a HCG booster so can’t help with how long it takes to leave the system, but just wanted to say have everything crossed you get your BFP do you think you’ll test early ?  I may test Tuesday or Wednesday although don’t want to run the risk of an early BFN 😬


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Nicky - i may have tested already    i use FRER's As I got my bfp at 6dp3dt with my daughter with one! My otd is Tuesday! Is yours later? How odd! i prefer knowing as it breaks it more gently if it's bad plus im just too impatient.  I have a 2nd line but have no idea of its still just ovitrelle so im in limbo! Wishing id waited a bit longer now but once you start.... will see if its lighter or darker tomorrow.  x


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Liza Jane- welcome and congratulations on being PUPO!! I have everything crossed for that beautiful BFP on the 18th!! Hope you're feeling ok x

Shiny happy girl- no im not doing any more now, unless anything in wanted should begin to happen... praying for my sticky embie. I have never had an extra hcg either but I don't think you're way off the mark with the 3-4 day range. It's hard to tell if that BFP is your ovitrelle or not.. fingers and toes crossed for a true BFP!! Xx


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi gals I cracked and tested early. It’s 8dp5dt and bfn. I’m feeling so gutted as tested early last time and it was a bfp although that wouldn’t be the equivalent timing until Sunday evening and it ended in a Mmc. I’m crapping it and feel really down and like I should have waited. I thought one of my two envies must have stuck 😞 

Mrs Ebb how early did you get your bfp? 

I’m now bracing myself for AF to come 😭

I’ve signed up for two more rounds of this I’m not sure I can do it.

Hope you’re holding up ok xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Giraffe -   Sorry you didnt see a +ive.  What test did you use? It could still be too early - really hope so. Xx

Mrs EBB - thank you! You have much more will power than me.... it's like a slippery slope for me once i start! 

Nicky - how are you feeling?


----------



## Liza-Jane34 (Dec 6, 2017)

Thank you All. 

Shiny happy girl: didn’t know what to expect tbh but got 18 eggs, 13 fertilised and 7 top grade at day 3. So pleased we had a good quality for transfer. Unfortunately no Frosties but it only takes one embryo - well that’s what I’m focusing on right now. 

Nickybw: sounds like your a few days ahead of me, keeping everything crossed for a bfp, when do u test? 

MrsEBB: thank you, feeling ok. Been resting mainly today but still doing a few bits. Not sure what I should and shouldn’t be doing when it comes to rest. Heard both sides. 

Giraffe22: keep positive, you still have some time. Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello ladies
Its 5dp5dt and cramping today. Feels like period pains. Coming up for day 6 so confused if it can be a good or bad sign. Was feeling rather down but my friend mailed me and said she had cramping with her bfp.
Unfortunately i cannot fill a prescription in Canada or get meds send into the country. I either have to buy in Turkey while here or ask my private fertility centre. I had remaining boxes or Clexane from 2015 cycle but we worried as we left a few boxes in the livingroom and they got sunlight. 
Now worried more about getting a bfp than worrying about all 3 embryos making it. I still don't really want triplets but will see what happens. Hoping at least 1 makes it. 
Nicky surely we can at least get 1 out of 3? Fingers crossed.
So happy a few of you are getting positive signs. Xxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Clarabelle - cramps are good! I had them on/off my TWW when i got my bfp. Really hope one sticks. It sounds like youre having a stressful time with your meds. Try to decide what to do then go with it - you need to relax now!  I know two sets of triplets. Its extrememly hard work for the parents but both mums were pretty lucky with their pregnancies - 1 went full term, the other to 32 weeks. The kids are hilarious with each other - such a strong and special bond. 

It seems that quite a few of us are 5dp5dt! Fx for a full house of BFPs.   X


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Ladies mind if I join you all. 6dp5dt with a completely hatched blast FET on the 2nd Dec.

Going out of my mind this is our 3rd round, after 1 candled cycle and a very early MC where I started bleeding at 7dpt last time. 

Im a serial tester (cant help it there is no way I couldnt test out the trigger shot) I normally test out the trigger with the dip tests and then do FREs or clear blues but if I were to test out the trigger with the dips and then test with the FREs would the results be different? As they are obviously different sensitivities. 

So could I get a - with a dip and a + with a fre I had a pregnyl trigger of 10,000 on the 25th so im 13 days past the trigger and 11dpo today would the trigger still be in my system? ARGGH this is driving me crazy for months they tell you to keep to this schedual or do this go to appointments etc and then in the 2ww they are like ok just go back to normal now and wait - No, no no I cant do waiting  and to top it off ive been given a bloody cold! 

Hope you are all doing better than me


----------



## Lilycome (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello lovely ladies, thanks for all the kind messages of support, it's still a BFN for me so if it's a BFN tomorrow morning, I'm calling it quits.

Mrs EBB - I'm so, so very pleased and happy for you that you got your BFP.  You really deserve it.  Just try to stay calm and you'll get through the tricky period and then be able to relax.

Espoir - hope you're doing OK too hon.

Clara and Giraffe - I'm sorry you have BFNs at present, but like me, you tested early (I DO understand!) so try to hang in there as it could definitely change.

Hello and welcome to the new ladies.

Good luck everyone.
xxxx


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

No i didn't test yet iam now 6dp5dt. I wrote our clinic in Cyprus monday to ask for prescription for the rest as we only bought 3 weeks from them. Its now friday and no response. Its a good clinic but iam finding the communication too slow for an important time. The communication problems don't help the stress. My cramping is worse today. X

Lily sorry its still a bfn. Iam very sorry for what we are going through and especially to the ladies who keep getting a bfn. Xxxx


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi ladies, how are you all holding up? There are so many of us now I am barely keep up! Just goes to show that we are definitely not alone and all in a similar boat.

I hear it is snowing today up north, hope it brings all the Frosties good luck. It snowed in London last Thursday and I got my BFP the same day.

Lilycome, hope you’re feeling ok and not too low. When do you get to stop the drugs? Hopefully a few days without the meds and the chance to have a glass of wine will help. Lots of hugs to you.

MrsEBB, still really stoked for you, have you managed to relax or are you now stressing even more?!

Clarabelle, cramping can be good I think, but I wish mine would stop. Really hoping that it is just my uterus stretching or the drugs. A non communicative clinic can really add to the stress, mine works on a voicemail service only and it is sooooo frustrating.

Nicky, still the weekend to get through for you, plan something nice and christmassy to take your mind off it.

Karmas, big welcome!!! Your thread has been a life saver and I think my OH is also glad I have had another outlet. I too am a serial tester and now I am going bonkers on the HCG tests. I think anything that can put your mind at rest is a plus.

Hi to all the newbies too, LizaJane, Shiny Happy, Giraffe, good luck to all of you. What is the diary for testing?

My two week is over now and I am 15dp5dt. Still mega anxious about the spotting and pains, so have done my betas this morning in the hope of some cormfort over the weekend. I’m still expecting a big gush every second moment. My bed rest will have to stop as I go back to work next week and have client meetings every day. I’ll be looking to get past Tuesday when I miscarried last time at 19dp5dt. Going to continue doing bloods every few days and have scan booked for just under 6 weeks next Friday. Please please please can this be the one where I can finally bear my beloved a child. 

Wishing the utmost luck for everyone here, xxx


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

I was looking up when period would be due as i was about 3 days before my donor. Mine came early so really i could have it in a few days. Its made me quite depressed as keep thinking its the end. Iam missing home as being in turkey on the 2ww is hard. My in law relatives do not speak English and outside is icy so cannot even go walking. My husband says we can only afford this cycle once so other than my one frozen i have no backup. X

Wishing everyone the best. Sorry iam not always able to keep up with names. X


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks to all for the messages of support. I am holding off testing again now until Sunday. Otd is Tuesday. Hanging on to a thread of hope but waiting for af. But guess I should not over until Tuesday!

Lily hope you get a bfp tomorrow!

Clara, sorry you are finding it so hard, I can’t imagine how you must be feeing being away so sending you happy vibes.

Espoir thanks for the welcome and congrats on your bfp! 

Mrs Ebb, hope you’re doing ok with your bfp and keeping calm. 

Welcome to the new ladies. Xx


----------



## Lilycome (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello Espoir, Clara, Giraffe, I just wanted to say thank you so much for your kind words of support.

Very few people around me know what I'm doing and I have a very hostile person around me at present that I just can't avoid.  He is making me feel worse.   So I really value the support I get on here.

I'm going to do the last drugs tonight and stop in the morning if it's a BFN.  Clinic have asked me to continue until Mon but I just don't want to.  Sat will be 2w 5 days after e/c and I've just had enough.

I have a frostie (maybe 2) in the Ukraine so I'll be going back there end Jan to have it put in, then a tandem cycle in March/April if that doesn't work.  I don't think I could stand the anniversary of my m/c in March otherwise.  I lost her at 12+3, after seeing the heartbeat, after I thought I was safe.  And all because I was surrounded by some very cruel people at the time who made me very stressed and upset.  She was healthy but her heart just stopped.  I m/c at home, writhing around on my bathroom floor in agony for 4.5 hours.  Worst day of my life.  And now I just can't give up until I have my baby, even if it's with D/E but the D/E option really stings as I carried my own child (conceived naturally) along so far.  

Anyway.

I actually have very little money but I just keep selling all my stuff on Ebay to raise funds.  It's time consuming but it helps.  I'm also able to borrow from my Dad.  I would sell my last pair of knickers if it got me my baby!

I'm sorry so many others on this thread are suffering too.  Espoir, I can't imagine how nerve-wracking it is for you and how awful to go back to work when you would rather preserve your health and have bed rest.  I've been in that position too.  Please try to stay calm and don't rush around.  

Clara- I'm  sorry for you too, out in Turkey, away from your loved-ones.  I hope you manage to hang in there and do lots of Skyping in the meantime.

Sending best wishes to all.
xxxx


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Espoir, Thank you hun, I didnt think any one actually read my diary tbh and just had to get it all down last time as I was doing my own head in.
I havent really wrote about this time as it was a natural FET so no symptoms from any left over drugs in my system or anything like that.
Although I really should write it out for this time just incase as I like to look back on things too so may have to sit down over the next few days and finally do it.

I hope that you have a little sticky on in there and its holding on tight! Try and rest as much as you can but also I found Yoga really helped even just to chill me out!


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks Giraffe i wish you luck on otd.

I think i would cope better if i had been home, or even at my sister's in England but feel quite alone in Turkey. 

Ladies just a question can AF come before otd? If my Af was the 12 th last month does it mean i could get it before i test or because we take all the meds and ovulate same as donor it won't be due until later? I was on orgalutron at sams time as donor.

Lily i know how hard it is financially which would make a bfn even harder. Could not borrow from parents but we had moved in with them so we could save for this cycle in Cyprus. 
I remember seeing my baby's heartbeat too just a year ago and thinking i was sent a miracle. Then one week later baby gone and mother diagnosed with cancer. Can we be unlucky all the time? Thanks for rhe support as the cramps i have are making me worry it won't work. X


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Lilycome and Espoir- thanks for asking. I'm holding up ok. I'm on knicker watch and having a very full heavy feeling down below with a dull ache, no cramps which is very normal. I am 4 weeks today and my 6week scan is booked in for the 23rd, then a follow up scan the week after as 6weeks is early to check for a heartbeat. As my BFP arrived 6days before my OTD date they want to check to see if I'm carrying twins or not. I'm trying not to think of my MC back in summer and compare every feeling I have to that... easier said than done though.

Sorry for not doing personals, I seem to have been so absorbed in work recently that I've lost the thread. 

How is every one doing?

Lilycome- sorry to hear you're still having bfn... its not too late though. Please don't give up

Love and baby dust to every one xxxxx


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

Shiny happy girl, Liza Jane  my official test day is Thursday 14th, although I think ill test on the Wednesday, my transfer was the 2nd 3 5 day blasts

Clarabelle71,  Can you not call the clinic regarding your prescription ?  doesn't sound good they haven't replied in 5 days :-/  you could do without the worry. hopefully you've heard from the now though, try and stay positive, over half way now 

Mrs Ebb  glad to hear your doing ok, I'm knicker watching too :-/ test day is Thursday but think I will def test early, still have a dull ache low down and feel like my AF. How soon can you see a heartbeat on a scan ? 

Lilycome, I'm keeping everything crossed you still get your BFP,  and the BFN is only because you've maybe tested to early 

Sorry I know I've forgotten so many of you, but there are now so many in the group I struggle to keep up lol 

sending a sprinkling of baby dust to you all, and hope that you all have a lovely weekend xxxxxx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Nickybw- does knicker watch ever end?? Haha

I believe it begins to form around 6weeks and can sometimes be seen at that stage. My clinic usually does a scan at 7 weeks to be on the safe side, hence why if no heartbeat is seen in the 23rd I'm going again the week after x


----------



## Liza-Jane34 (Dec 6, 2017)

Nickybw - good luck for the 14th, hoping you get that BFP. 
Lilycome: praying for your BFP tomorrow, really hoping it works for you. 

How do you get through the 2ww? I’m only 2dp5dt and already chomping at the bit. Glad it’s weekend now so some time with hubby and hopefully some distraction. Felt really light headed this morning and had some aches in lower abdo this evening, don’t know if this is related or maybe overthinking things. 

Hope your all doing ok and big sprinkling of baby dust xxx


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

Nicky , ive mailed twice and sent a whatsup message, they just said to email my co ordinator. I told them i did. I hope i get my prescription tomorrow. The communication has not been good a few times as had a problem when my af came earlier on my bcp. I could not get hold of my co ordinator as she was away.
Ive had cramps like AF is coming which worried me. Right now it seems almost gone though. My otd is also 14th for blood and 16th urine. Iam coming up for 7dp5dt with the 3 de embryos. They listed then as AA so if one doesn,t stick iam not sure what else to do.
Wishing all of you lovely ladies babydust fof Christmas x


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

As suspected its a stark BFN for us. Heartbroken to say the least


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

2forjoy so sorry. 

I have worse AF like cramps again and feeling negative about it. Still no prescription sent either. X


----------



## Lilycome (Dec 17, 2014)

Bfn for me too, so end of the road for this cycle. I'm sorry 2forjoy that you got the same.   It will be a relief for me to stop doing the injections and pessaries now as I've really had enough.

Don't know what to say really, I'll just try to be strong, do my yoga, drink my green smoothies, take all my vitamins and keep trying. FET for me hopefully end Jan.

Best of luck to everyone else.
Thank you sooooo much for all the love. It really helped.
Xxxx


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

2forjoy,  I’m so sorry that you got your BFN this morning, and I’m sending out big hugs to you, I know how devastating it is, 😕 xxx

Clarabella can you not pop into the clinic this morning ? Your still in the country arnt you ? I’d say your flying home and need the prescription, if you turn up it can’t be hard for them to sort one while you wait, these clinics are very busy at this time of year so there’s no excuse for treating you like this, keep your chin up, I have the same symptoms too, just trying to stay positive for a few more days 😘 xxx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Lilycome and 2forjoy- I am so devestated for you both. I was praying for your BFP's. stay strong and keep going. It can and will happen for you. Sending lots of love xx

Clarabelle- I do hope you get sorted quickly. I can't see what is taking them so long? I called my clinic yesterday for more pessaries and they are ready to collect this morning so I would definitely go down and wait for one!! 

Xx


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

LIlycome and 2forjoy, what rotten luck. You’re both in my thoughts, Lilycome it sounds like you have had a really exceptionally rough ride, it is certainly your turn soon. 2forjoy I don’t know much about your story, but am guessing you have problabky also been through a lot. Hoping you get to extend your family very soon too. Keep strong both xxx


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

Sorry 2forjoy and Lily. i wish i could magic it different.

Nicky makes me feel better you have same symptoms as we are both 7da5dt with 3 embryos. Just feels like AF is coming but hopefully not. Are you going to test early?

Iam in Turkey not Cyprus. We are visiting my husband,s parents and sister before flying on to London then canada. I did get a response from co ordinator she will get me the prescription as soon as she can. Hope it comes today. 
Wishing everyone well and for positive results soon. X


----------



## Giraffe22 (Nov 6, 2013)

Lily and Joy I’m so sorry that you have BFNs. All I can say is stay strong but let yourself have the time to heal. I’m holding out until tomorrow to test two days early as OtD is Tue. Tested on 6,7 and 8 dpt and BFN so not holding out much hope. But will test Sunday and on Otd all the same. Clara - glad you finally got through to the coordinator and that you will have your prescription. Hope everyone else is holding up ok 👌 xxx

Lily...I wanted to say my little girl was a frostie so I really hope that your Frosties work. I think an FET is kinder on your body so sending you all the luck in the world for your FET. We haven’t had Frosties since her and I wonder if my body just doesn’t agree with fresh cycles! This is my third fresh cycle for or second. Keep the hope alive for your Frosties xxxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Lily and 2for joy - so sorry ladies - life is so unfair. Xxx


----------



## Liza-Jane34 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sorry Lily and 2forjoy on you sad news  was hoping it would be good news. Keep strong and sending much love your way. 
Claribelle: I hope you managed to get your prescription sorted. 

Afternoon of lower intermittent cramping, but no spotting. On knicker watch (hope not TMI) not really sure what it means, don’t have AF because of primary ovarian failure. 

Hope you all doing ok
Xxxx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Espoir- how are you? I hope the cramping and spotting has stopped now

Hope every one else is hanging in there. I think this bit is the hardest to be honest!

Keep going ladies xx


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hey MrsEBB, I’m alright thanks so much for asking. I’m posting my updates elsewhere now my 2ww is over, making space here for lots more BFPs to come! You’re welcome to join!
Still keeping fingers tightly crossed as those other symptoms seem to be easing a little. Don’t want to get my hopes up too much though as that is what happened last time.
How are you feeling?


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Espoir- I thought you would be busy I wasn't too sure which one!! 
I am soooo glad to hear symptoms are easy, great news!
Feeling ok thank you. Just taking each week as it comes and trying no to focus on any feelings I have down there as I keep scaring myself!! X


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

Could 'nt get page to load earlier. Iam now 8dp5dt. Worse cramps in morning but lessened now. Still no prescription sent and its worrying. I sent husband to get a home test but pharmacy or chemist was closed here in Turkey. 
Best wishes to everyone testing. X


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Clarabelle- sorry to hear you're still having prescription issues. I also have what I would almost call cramps so please try not to worry. Our medication plays havoc with our bodies!!
I pray you get sorted soon and for your BFP! xx


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Ladies- thank you so much for the support as you know on this journey it means the world to be able to communicate with people in similar situations.

Sorry for the lack of personals... i'm in a bit of a state- really not taken the BFN very well at all.  Just keep crying.  Took another FRER this morning (9dp6dt) and of course still negative.  Still no sign of the witch but cramping- I just wish she would rear her ugly head so that I can move on from this cycle, have wine and a hot bath. 

I need to contact clinic 2m to notify of negative result and plan next steps- whatever they may be.  We only have 1 vial of donor sperm left so not sure what we'll do as the cost to import more from Xytex is huge (we would only stay with same donor now).  Do we try and egg share again?  Self IVF? or maybe try an IUI?  who knows.  I'm worried about my egg quality as on our 1st round there were 16 eggs (8 each for us and recipient) and we both only had the one lucky egg- no frostiesm .  This round there were 12 (6 each) and for us it was 5/6 fertilised, 5/6 were doing well day 3 but day 5 we had 1 collapsed poor blast, 2 stuck at day 3 and 1 slow which turned to a 4bb at day 6- the BFN.  Of course I do not know about the recipient yet on this cycle.

I've wondered if the clinic have pushed me too hard and fast?  First cycle stimmed for just 10 days then second was 9 (originally was going to be 8 but they went for 9).  Follies were all to size by day 6/7 of stimms- maybe my dose should have been reduced?  I did so much for the quality of eggs after the lack of frosties/viable in first round by taking q10, drinking pom and eating anti-oxidant rich foods.

Sorry for my rambling- just helps getting it down.  I just keep looking at the picture of our little embryo and feel utter loss.

I'm sorry to hear of the other BFN's  but congrats on the BFP's- I hope you achieve your dreams safely xx


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

Clarabella71,  how are things going with you, we’ve made it to test week, only a few days left to go now 😬 will you test early ? Did you manage to get your prescription sorted in the end ? 

Giraffe22 how you doing ? Did you do another test today ? 

MrsEBB I hope your doing ok, when is your scan booked for ?

2ForJoy,  sorry to hear you had a BFN  it’s so devastating, and I’m sending big hugs your way 😕

AFM. I’m due to test on Wednesday and went out and bought a test yesterday, was so tempted to test this morning but chickened out, I want to hold onto the fact that I may still be pregnant for another few days before I test, as if I get another negative I will be so devastated, and my hubby says that we can’t afford another go 😕.  

Fingers crossed for everyone who is testing this week, let’s hope we all get our BFP’s !!! what an amazing Christmas present that would be !!!!!

Sending sprinkles of baby dust to you all 😘💙💗


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

2forjoy- I am devestated to hear of your BFN. I feel your heartbreak. I was so praying this was your time. Go see as many consultants as you feel you need to, compile all of these questions together and go into the consultation very prepared. Don't feel pushed into anything you feel isn't right for you both.
Sending so much love xx

Nickybw- thanks for asking.im doing well thank you, feeling positive and trying to remain that way. Scan is on the 23rd which is early but due to last MC and me now having an early BFP which is very strong and having a DET they want me in at 6weeks, then if no heartbeat, the following week to check 

Sending baby dust to all of you who are testing this week xxx


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

2forjoy iam so very sorry for the negative result. I hope you can heal and continue trying.

Nicky i got my prescription sent today finally when we just have one more day left in Turkey. We asked the local pharmacy the cost per item and i add it up to out 900 tl so not as bad as i thought. I also bough a home test too but its a turkish brand and no idea if its good or not. Iam terrified of testing and losing hope. Husband said we cannot afford a second cycle so all i have is 1 frozen blast left. I was going ti test before buying but i may just buy anyway as whaf if negative now and blood is positive later and iam stuck. We are in Istanbul so i had a nice time in a huge mall getting my mind off of testing. 
Iam so chicken to test as its a life changer. X

MrsEBB i think its good you had an early bfp. I know with my mc last year it was later i tested positive. Never showed for my tests close to Af due date. I hope its a good sign for you. X


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Clarabelle - yeyyyy finally!! Boy they kept you waiting, so pleased you're all sorted. Like you say, you're prepared for your BFP now so that worry is hopefully a bit better for you. Do you think you will test whilst in the U.K.? Hope you're feeling ok.
I too had faint positives with my MC, despite having good beta result on the first test when the hospital called me in to check for a MC. All of this just baffles me. So many different contributing factors to consider which add to our worries.

X


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

Popping on to send thoughts to 2ForJoy, I love your magpie name and was rooting for you. I’m not really sure on what to suggest for your next protocol but it sounds like you haven’t exhausted all options just yet. Good luck with those tough decisions. May the next one be a winner for you, and hope you can get past the lost of this round to enjoy some of Christmas, at least.

Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow and if not to NickyBW for Wednesday, I’m hoping she’ll take the hat trick!


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

Morning ladies,

Couldn’t sleep last night from 3 am so got up at 5 and did a test....... I got a BFN 😥😥😥 toxsay im gutted is a complete understatement, I just can’t believe it,  I’m so terribly upset, as is my husband,  I just don’t know what more I can do, I did Hypnotherapy, accupuncture , intralipid infusions, ate well, no alcohol, took 2 weeks off, relaxed had a scratch..... 

We threw everything at this as my husband says we just can’t afgord another go, and I just can’t stop crying 😥😥😥 

I’m sorry it’s such a sad post first thing in the morning, but I New you ladies would understand. I just feel so empty and dead inside....

I’m keeping everything crossed for all you ladies testing over the next day, and I hope you all get your BFP’s xxx


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

Oh hon, I can’t believe not even one took. I really thought it was going to happen for you.
It is ok and perfectly normal to feel sad and totally downbeat at the moment, try to console each other and stay close together. It is particularly hard when the financial pressure is limiting you. Do you still have one more embryo or was that the last?


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh nicky i'm sorry to hear that you too are in this situation   I can completely related to that empty feeling hun so big hugs.  Are you and DH both off today?  I hope so so that you can cuddle and look after each other.

Espoir- thank you so much for your comments sweetie that means so much to me.  We don't know what to do next as funds are extremely limited.  AF has now arrived and it's not pleasant at all   but the clinic did warn me it would be very bad.  Unfortunately I now need to go to the office witha smile... tough day.


----------



## Liza-Jane34 (Dec 6, 2017)

Nicky really sorry to hear your upsetting news, was keeping everything crossed for you. Sending big hugs to you xxx


----------



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

espoir17,    Thanks for the reply, no we have nothing frozen although my husband does have frozen sperm, so I'm holding onto the hope that maybe he 
                  will change his mind and have one more go, although I have no idea where the money will come from :-/ xxx

2ForJoy,    Hubby has had to go into work this morning but will be home after lunch thankfully,  just cant bear thinking that this is it, all over xxx

Liza-Jane34 Thanks the the reply, it does mean a lot  xxx


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Nicky - I dont know any of your history hun but is Egg sharing an option for you? It dramatically reduces the cost of IVF there are lots of clinics that do it with short wait times


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi all, can I join you?  

First let me say how sorry I am to hear of the BFNs. It’s heartbreaking and I’m so sorry that you’re going through it. 

I had my transfer yesterday (6dt) and my OTD is 23rd Dec. A bit of background: we have 2 naturally conceived conceived children, ds 20 and ds 18. Both on the autistic spectrum. We were told that if we had any more they were likely to be autistic too. Seeing how hard dd’s life is, I wouldn’t want another child to go through that. We decided we wanted the chance to be ‘normal’ parents so last year went for a donor embryo. First cycle was BFN. New batch of 5 embryos and we our BFP who is now an 11 month old bouncing baby boy. Having another go to give him a genetic sibling. We had 2 day 5 early blasts and 2 day 6 expanded. They thawed both day 5s and tried to grow them on, but both stalled. We got the first day 6, a 4bb transferred, so 1 more in the freezer as a back up. 

Wow, that ended up more on an essay than I’d planned. 

Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Hayze I feel you pain - I have 2 DD 18 & 15 with the youngest on the spectrum.  I must say my DDs reaction to our news was 'Well dont expect me to have the same relationship with it as I do my sister look at the age gap!' 'Ill be moved out when the baby is 5 so its not like ill know it' im sure there will be plenty more to come over the next 9m.

I wish you all the luck in the world


----------



## Liza-Jane34 (Dec 6, 2017)

Nicky, I hope in time you get to have another try, finances are hard especially when the treatment is so expensive. We are just starting out, this go is our one free shot but then we will have to pay for treatment. 

Welcome Hayze, I hope this works for you and what an amazing Christmas gift if it does. Fingers crossed for your BFP. 

Karmas, congrats on your BFP how are you feeling? 

Clarabelle, glad you got your prescription sorted. One less worry. When is your otd? Keeping everything crossed.

I will be 7dp5dt tomorrow, otd is 18th, but the wait seems so long. Have thought about testing early but trying to refrain as scared what the result would be and the hubby doesn’t want me to test before the otd. We have agreed one day before as that would then be 17days since donor ec and 11days post 5dt. How have people coped with the wait? Heading back to work tomorrow so that should keep me occupied. 
Had some cramping over the weekend but no spotting, and feeling tired all the time. Don’t know if these are symptoms or I am overhinking things. 
Hope your all doing ok. Sending much love and baby dust xxxxxxx


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

Nicky iam so sorry. My. Heart breaks for you. I hope in time you can afford another go. Embryo adoption is always something i thought about if it did not work. Czech rep its just over 1000 euros at reprofit. I had a friend do that.

Well i tested early thinking it would be negative and there were indeed 2 lines. Relieved i just hope i can keep this one. Medication is now bought. X


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Clarabelle- massive congratulations, incredible news!! Make sure you look after yourself! X


----------



## Liza-Jane34 (Dec 6, 2017)

Congratulations clarabelle xx


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

So pleased for you Clarabelle xx


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Liza, im not feeling too bad thanks, just having issues with sleep and always starving! Your only 5 days behind me, we had transfer on  2/12 our OTD is today. 
All i can advise is listen to your body not your brain. It plays all kinds of tricks on you during IVF 

Clarabelle -Congrats on the BFP!


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Huge congrats Clarabelle. 

Liza-Jane I know what you mean about the wait. I’m always ok for the first week but then start trying to figure out when a test might show it.  I’ve convinced myself that anything with less than a 95% chance of showing a pregnancy just isn’t worth bothering with.  I tend to go with a FRER 2 days before OTD.  The way I see it is the OTD is timed to be the day after you would have missed your period.  Most tests are really accurate the day before your missed period.  It’s always worth doing the one on OTD just in awe you had a really late implant.

Karmas, my eldest couldn’t understand why we’d want any more. Then he got quite upset thinking that they weren’t good enough for us.  Even after the birth it took him a good couple of months to be happy about the baby. Now that ds2 is interacting with him, ds1 is quite intrigued. DD is really severe and doesn’t really communicate (mostly non-verbal) but has really taken to the baby. She’s so helpful. Fingers crossed your DD will see the enjoyment that can come with a little one. 

AFM, I’ve got super itchy arms today. Don’t know what’s going on there there.  I was doing really well with the staying calm until I flushed the loo this morning.  We’ve just had our boiler changed so the toilets have gone from a low pressure gravity fed system to mains pressure.  WATER EVERYWHERE.  It was like a waterfall coming out of the cistern. And it was upstairs. I was screaming for help but nobody could hear me.  I really didn’t know what to do.  Several towels later we’ve turned off the feed to that loo.  It’s getting replaced in Feb so we just won’t touch it until then!  And breathe 💆🏻‍♀️


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Hayze my dd was non verbal she would only ever communicate via eye movements with her older sister. I think its more because DD1 is at uni so not at home any more and the fact DD2 hates babies looking at her she says it creeps her out. I dont think it helps that my adopted sister had a baby earlier this year and he is a very very unsettled baby so all you ever do is hear him crying  she hates that too. Oh the joys :/ I just keep telling myself we are not doing it for them we are doing it for us x


----------



## Liza-Jane34 (Dec 6, 2017)

Karmas: thank you, was doing ok until yesterday, just as my otd gets nearer the more nervous I get. Desperate like we all are for that BFP. Keeping everything crossed that your little embie continues to thrive. Am listening to my body as best I can, probably look to do a FReR on Sunday (if I’m not too nervous). Know what you mean about the starving thing, feel like I’m always hungry at the moment. Usually am really good with food and don’t pick. To get this free shot I had to get my BMI under 30, which meant I had to lose just over 5 1/2 stone. Took me a year but got there, just don’t want to put it back on! 

Hayze, couldn’t agree more, got FRER for the  day before our otd. Guessing if that doesn’t show anything then it would be unlikely to change the next day. Will still test on otd. The hospital gave me a test - is that likely to be a sensitive one like the FReR? 

Hope everyone doing ok sending hugs xxxxx


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

The FRer will defo pick up a positive the day before, I got a BFP on a Frer last cycle on 4dp5dt dont get me wrong it was FAINT but there
This cycle I got a glaring BFP on a Frer (not FMU) on 5dpt5dt but a neg a day later 6dpt on a Clearblue but got a + on the Frer on 6dpt so the FReR is defo more sensitive. 

Have everything crossed for you Liza. And 5.5 stone is NO easy task so well done for that too! As long as the snacks you are eating are healthy then Im sure you will be good. Nuts, seeds, fruit etc (she says after eating her way through a pack of pringles last night  ) I could seriously eat my way though the cupboard at the moment and hope it wont continue like this as I have issues with shifting weight.


----------



## Liza-Jane34 (Dec 6, 2017)

Karmas, definitely going to use the FRER for Sunday, however last night I did cave and did a test on a FRER and was BFN, at 6dp5dt. I think this was too early and not trying a test again until Sunday as don't want the thought of getting upset unless I have to. If it didn't pick up yesterday, that doesnt mean it will remain a BFN will it? First cycle and so anxious but trying to remain calm, doing the test made it worse for my anxiety, hence wont be doing another until OTD (or day before). 

Food wise been ok I think, healthy mains, odd chocolate bar and mince pie but ensuring plenty of fruit and vegetables, good protein intake etc.. xxxx


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

No no not at all just because some of us get early BFP means nothing hun there are lots of ladies here that have had BFN all the way and then dont test and on test day they do and its a BFP


----------



## Liza-Jane34 (Dec 6, 2017)

thank you karmas, that's a relief, was thinking it was too early for me to test anyway, so just keeping positive. xx


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Dont forget that you didnt use FMU either so that can make a difference. If I took photos of every test ive done since testing out the trigger (gross I know dont worry they are all in a plastic zip lock lol) The dip tests I was using to test out my trigger still havent given me as strong a line as they did with my trigger (10,000 pregnyl) but i suspect they wont be that strong until my HCG levels get to near 10,000 but other internet cheap ones (mid flow) show up quite dark.
I gave up trying to guess what was going on and just went by comparing dip test to dip test and mid flow to mid flow to find out if the lines were getting darker.

Ive also taken apart test after test in the past just to search for that elusive line x


----------



## Lilycome (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi lovelies, sorry I haven't been on here in a few days, needed to take a break and just deal with things.

Nik - I'm so sorry you got a bfn too. Sometimes we do absolutely everything right and then are still not rewarded for it. But I do think what we do 60 days before ovulation is very important so all that effort you put into this cycle might pay off when you next ovulate ( with a really great egg). I'm gonna try anyway.

Congrats to Clara, really pleased for you hon. Hope you are safely home by now. xx

Hi to espoir, giraffe, Mrs EBB, hope you're all doing great, sorry if I forgot anyone. 

Baby dust and love to all.
Xxxx


----------



## MrsEBB (Jun 29, 2017)

Lilycome-remaining sane thank you. More importantly, I hope you and OH are doing as well as can be. Sending lots of love xx


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

Just wanted to say YAY for Clara, I wonder how many took, you must be thrilled.
LizaJane, 6days seems very early, don’t lose hope just yet!
Lilycome, hope you’re doing ok hon, and you too Nicky.
Welcome to Hayze and love to all the other ladies in waiting, I have my fingers crossed for sure many BFPs as possible xxxx


----------



## Star1234 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hello Everyone, 

I would like to join this thread for the dreaded wait!

I had EC on Monday, 4 eggs collected and only one fertilised.  I thought at that point it was all over however today on day 3 I had a perfect 8 cell embryo transferred.  

OTD is Xmas Day so to go for bloods on 27th.  I am a serial tester though so plan to test at home before that! x


----------



## wehavehope (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

Please can I join too? I have been following your stories for a while but havent posted.
I am 6dp5dt with DE. This is our first attempt with DE but we have had 2 BFN's with previous ICSI treatment with OE.
I am really struggling my way through this 2WW and I think am finding it harder with the time of year and lots of people asking why not out drinking and enjoying myself etc.... just want to scream sometimes.
My OTD is 19th but think Im going to test on Sunday although Im scared and not sure whether I want to know. Have no symptoms and am spending every day analysing every feeling - its torture isnt it!!

Anyway its just nice to know that there are others out there in the same situation and I wish everyone luck for your BFP's hopefully and so sorry to hear about those who havent had that this time - I know how heartbreaking it is.
xx


----------



## Star1234 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi wehavehope,

I probably shouldn't tell you this but I tested at 6dp5dt in the evening with a FRER and got a BFP with my daughter!

xx


----------



## Liza-Jane34 (Dec 6, 2017)

Espoir, thank you. Haven’t lost hope, I know that 6dp5dt was too early to test, so waiting for my actual OTD. Don’t think I could cope if had another bfn before this date so going to wait. Although getting more nervous now as otd is Monday. Trying to remain positive  

Welcome to the new ladies, hope your all doing well.

Wehavehope, your only a day behind me, knowing how you feel, we too used DE and this our first cycle.  fingers crossed and sending baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

so I'm 4 days past a 2dt and I'm getting classic period signs. Every month I get aches in my thighs before AF comes, which have started this evening    alongside feeling, bloated, crampy and spotty (again all very AF like) 
I'm sad that I've not even got into the second week of the 2ww   
However the sooner the which comes the better as least we aren't left hanging. 
Don't suppose anyone sees aching thighs as a good sign? I don't see how they can be when it's a classic pre period sign for me every month


----------



## Liza-Jane34 (Dec 6, 2017)

9dp5dt today, feeling positive, no further testing since 6dp5dt  waiting til OTD. Was extremely emotional yesterday, found myself crying for no particular reason. Nothing triggered it and no negative vibes. Has anyone else experienced this sudden emotional release? 

lollipops, welcome. I am keeping everything crossed that this is not AF you think it is. Everyone will experience different symptoms, and some may not get any. Keep positive thinking and hopefully you will get that BFP. Dont lose hope just yet! xxxx


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

Thank you all you lovely ladies for the support in my 2ww. Still not done a blood test so not complete just yet but iam so happy to get this second chance at becoming a mother. We lost one last year so i know pregnancy will still be very scary for me. xx hugs


----------



## Liza-Jane34 (Dec 6, 2017)

Am so happy for you clarabelle, fingers crossed everything goes smoothly for you. Xx

The wait has been difficult last two days, thought work would keep me distracted but hasn’t really. Has  anyone had success with donor eggs? Really anxious about Monday, would like to test Sunday but hubby wants to wait. Any advice would be much appreciated xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Lisa Jane - not with donor eggs myself but I know a lot of couple have great success with donor eggs/embryos! I have a few "real life" friends who I've met through here with donor children    the 2wwait is absolutely mind spinningly crazy     your almost there now    I'm a serial early tester myself    your doing so well! 

Clarabelle - sorry to hear of your loss last year     

Star - hello fellow early tester    my OTD is a day after yours (26th) I won't be waiting that long, I'll test next week. I did the same when I was cycling 6 years ago.

We have hope  - lots of luck for testing on Sunday!    Your almost there, it's such a painfully long wait and sends even the most steady of people a little doo loo    . 

Anyone else here had a 2 day transfer ? I'm PUPO with 2x day2 embies     I'm on day 5 of the dreaded 2ww. My last cycle resulted in my daughter (again a day 2 transfer) so will be testing early around day 11/12. I need to know the answer before xmas day so I can process it. 
Must say the cycle this time has been ver traumatic, my ovaries don't seem to want to play ball at all anymore (damn low AMH) and the quality has gotten worse in the years that have passed since we last had IVF. I scraped by with just 4 eggs collected.
2 of those eggs were no good, the other two fertilised and were put back on day 2, both grade 2. 
I'm feeling very much like AF is coming, I'm very crampy, boobs ( well nipples really) tender since I did the Trigger shot, my legs ache ( like they do before AF comes) and I'm spotty as hell . All just part and parcel of AF for me    however I'm fortunate that after 4 goes we got pregnant with my daughter and she's a healthy happy 5 year old now. We are trying for another for her really, since she was 3 years old she's asked for a sibling. It's got worse since she started school. We are very realistic and know our odds of success are lower than most couples our age but we feel we owe it to her to say we tried. 
We are allowing a further 2 more goes should this cycle fail. If no luck we will move on confident and content as a family of 3 . 
I really am feeling like these pessaries are just holding of AF at the moment though, my lower stomach feels so so heavy. 
Anyway,wishing everyone who's here so much luck. It's no easy ride is it x


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi ladies, this staying calm during the 2ww is not easy, especially with rubbish internet and an even more rubbish internet service provider. Many many phone calls have been made and I think I would have completely lost my rag if it wasn’t for the knowledge of the potential little one. 

Liza-Jane, emotional, yes. Crying for nothing, crying about everything.  I’ve not had donor eggs but my ds is a donor embryo success story. The one I’m waiting to find out about is his natural sibling. I’m trying desperately to remember how early I tested with him. I don’t want to risk a false negative but I’m not the most patient person in the world either. 

Clarabelle, take care of yourself and try to relax into the pregnancy. I know it’s easier said than done but worrying isn’t good for either of you. I’ve found guided meditations and hypnosis stop my mind running away with me (and often send me to sleep). 

Good luck to anyone testing xx


----------



## Liza-Jane34 (Dec 6, 2017)

Thank you lollipop, I do have the temptation to test but scared what it would be so would rather stick with being PUPO until my otd. Still hard to wait tho, been trying to keep calm 😏 think my hubby deserves a medal for dealing with my mood swings lately hehe

Hayze, never been so emotional, crying at the smallest thing. Even when something slightly sad happened on a tv show a balled my eyes out! Hubby did think that part was funny. Then made me laugh! I really do hope this cycle works for you also and your ds gets his natural sibling. When is your otd? 

Wehavehope, good luck for testing on Sunday, keeping everything crossed  xx

Hope everyone else is doing well and that MrsEBB and Clarabelle are settling well and relaxing after their amazing BFP. 

Sending lots of baby dust to you all xxxxx


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

Day after test day beta is 442. Another positive home test. I had 3 transferred so nervous to see how many took. Will repeat beta test later. Feeling good so far. x


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Liza - if you stay in the PUPO bubble then do stay in it, it really is the best way.   


Clara - that's brilliant    eek!!!


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Liza my OTD is 23rd but we’re off to see Santa that day so I think I’ll probably test on the Thursday morning. That’ll be 10dp6dt.  Given the day I was getting cramps (implantation?) I think that should have given it enough time to be detected on a FRER. Its all guess work though and it’s not over til it’s over. 

How’s everyone else doing?


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Hayze - I got a result on a preg test at 11dp2dt so you'll be fine at 10dp6dt


----------



## Liza-Jane34 (Dec 6, 2017)

Hayze, good luck for Thursday, my test date is Monday, getting nervous but like you said it’s not over until it’s over. Keeping everything crossed we get those BFPs  

Lollipops, definitely staying in the PUPO bubble. Doing the early test at 6dp5dt really scared me and made me more stressed. When is your otd? 

Clarabelle: that’s amazing and am so pleased for you. 

Hope your all well. Xxx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

6 days past a 2 day transfer?
 I was stupid today. I creeped upstairs and did a mid afternoon pee stick
Yep, stupid dumb ass me!!  
Anyway it appear as negative. When I say "appears" I mean on the surface of things it is negative. But something just kept catching my eye, an extremely faint, and I mean almost undetactable fainter than faint second line is there. It's certainly not something obvious and with the full force of my halogen kitchen spot lights I could twist it and turn it enough to see the worlds faintest hint of a line. I Posted a pic of the none existent second line to a handful of FF friends (I'm good friends with them In the "real world") and it was suggested I wasn't totally imagining it. However it is extremely faint.So it's either the remanents of the trigger shot ( most likely this as it's probably just on its way out as I took it 10days ago now) or its the worlds earliest positive of a 2 day transfer at day 6. The latter is highly unlikely. So my plan (because I'm a total control freak and now won't leave it alone) is to secretly test again on Monday but with my morning wee. I'll know for sure if it's the faintest hint of the trigger or not as by Monday it should be a pure and simple negative it this "magical hardly there " second line is my trigger.Still feel like my periods on the cusp of things

Slap me now ladies.....I'm a known early tester.....just not this early! I got a positive at 11 days past a 2 day transfer with my daughter, it was faint but visible.


----------



## Star1234 (Dec 29, 2015)

Lollipops - I think this could well be a BFP.  Trigger would be out your system by now.  Good luck for your Monday test X


----------



## Northernegg (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi ladies, im joining the 2ww from the cycle buddies board

I had EC monday and ET friday, we had one good looking embryo put back in but none of the others were good enough to freeze so its all pinned on this little one! So im 2dp4dt and the wait is already immense, test date is 29th and im determined not to test early because i want to live in the pupo bubble for as long as i can - lets see if i manage it!


----------



## Liza-Jane34 (Dec 6, 2017)

Welcome northernegg, congratulations on being PUPO  I too  had just the one embryo transferred. Our otd date is tomorrow. Have pretty much kept myself in the PUPO bubble and is (for me) the best way. I did one very early test and it scared me so much that I haven’t done one since. Keep positive and praying for both of our BFP. 

Lollipops, I hope this is the start of your BfP, you need to do what’s best for you. I found that understanding what days things should be happening helped. So for me knowing after a 5dt implantation could happen anywhere between days 7-12 helped me not overthink things too much and expect too much. Please be careful and keeping everything crossed for you. 

Keeping myself busy today, my mum unexpectedly arrived today (she lives 200 miles away) to give my and dh support. So nice to have her here. PUPO bubble today and find out for certain tomorrow xx
Hoping All well much love and plenty of baby dust xxxxx


----------



## wehavehope (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi ladies
Well It looks like it’s over for us again this time. Tested yesterday at 8dp5dt and tonight at 9dp5dt and both BFN. We are devastated but will try and focus on Christmas and will try again in the new year. We are not giving up, maybe the saying will be 4th time lucky instead We can hope.
Good luck to all those who are in your PUPO bubble and I wish you all lots of baby dust for your BFP’s.
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Liza-Jane34 (Dec 6, 2017)

Wehavehope: please don’t lose hope, things can change day to day. Still test on your otd on the 19th. I had ET on 6th and my otd is tomorrow which would make me 12dp5dt. Am very nervous and praying for a BFP. Maybe you have tested too early. Sending much love and hugs. 
Xxx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Wehavehope- please still do test on OTD - you can't say never until then    

Liza- good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

I hope you all get bfp soon. Iam sorry ivf is not more successful for all. We used donor this time as failed with my own eggs.
Iam past the 2ww now and have bloods for second beta tomorrow. Its still a very nervous time as we lost one last year. Praying this works this time. X


----------



## Liza-Jane34 (Dec 6, 2017)

Fingers crossed for you clarabelle 

Unfortunately otd test was BFN, devastated this am. Will need some time but then refocus and look at second cycle in new year? Does anyone know time you need to leave btw cycles when using donor eggs? 

Xxxx good luck to those testing, hope you get those BFP XXX


----------



## Northernegg (Nov 15, 2017)

so sorry Liza-Jane hope you can take time to recover and look after yourself, was this your first cycle?

Wehavehope sorry for your BFN, praying there is a chance you've tested too early on this one

Im 3dp4dt so not much to report, tight feeling across my tummy and boobs are really sore and a bit itchy! Im sure this is from the progesterone suppositories though, its so hard knowing whats a real sign and what is just coming from all the hormones im putting in my body or even what im just imagining that im feeling.


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

So sorry to hear this Liza -    be kind and gentle with yourself. Takes time to process it    and my clinic say 2 periods before starting again


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh Liza, I’m so sorry.  With my last cycles we did back to back.  So I got my bfn, stopped all medication, had a bleed and that was classed as day 1 of the next cycle.  Medication started again 19 days later. My clinic has changed their medication now so with no provera medication starts on day 21.  I know some clinics don’t like to do this though. I got my BFP on that second cycle.  Take good care of yourself xx


----------



## Liza-Jane34 (Dec 6, 2017)

Today has been difficult to say the least. Trying to keep distracted but allowing myself to grieve. 

Northernegg, my dh is looking after me and I know together we get through this and refocus. It was my first cycle, I know using DE has better success rates, so have to hope that next cycle is successful. Just need to decide whether to stick with hospital or go private clinic. 

Lollipops thank you, I don’t normally have periods so not sure how long I would have to wait. Hopefully not too long. 

Hayze, thank you, was holding out for that BFP but keeping positive and looking to the next cycle. Only meds I took was estradiol patches and clexane before egg collection from donor, then started Cyclogest pessaries five days before ET. Hope to meet with the team and discuss future treatment plans in the new year. 

Sending hugs and baby dust to you all  lollipops did you test again today? How did it go? Sending baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## Star1234 (Dec 29, 2015)

Lollipops, I am at similar stage to you.  I am 4dp3dt (9 days since trigger) and tested tonight on a FRER and got a faint line.  Why oh why did I do this?!!!!

I thought trigger lasted 7 days but I've been Googling and seems it's longer

Will test again tomo.

2ww are hideous. 

X


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Having spent most of last night googling how long it takes a pregnancy to show up on a hpt after implantation (I believe mine was Wednesday) I decided to go for it this morning. Was regretting the decision even whilst taking the test, but then suddenly, 2 lines!!!!!
It’s a BFP!!!! At 8dp6dt. It’s faint, but detectable on a camera. DH wasn’t expecting me to do it so when I told him it had worked he thought I meant that I THOUGHT it had worked. He asked if I’d been having dreams 😂  He’s now back fast asleep and I’m wide awake, far too excited.  Our little boy gets a natural sibling. 

Fingers crossed for everyone testing soon. I really do hope you get your BFPs xx


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hayze that,s wonderful. I got a positive at 10dp5dt
Well looks like iam graduating out this 2ww thread as had my second beta which was 1157. Iam very excited but nervous. I think i would guess 1 baby.
Thankyou for all the support over these few weeks ladies and i wish babydust for all . Xxx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Star - you cheeky monkey you    well the trigger can last up to 14 days. However the average is a week. That said you'll have to now test again to either track the trigger out your system ( you'll know it's the trigger if the tests get lighter) or hopefully further tests will just get darker    

That said if it is the trigger shot it's Ok! There's plenty of time for a BFP once it's left your system! 

Hayze - at 8 days past a 6 day transfer I would say that's a definite BFP missy!! Well done and congrats!


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks Clarabelle and Lollipops. I had a FET so no trigger shot for me. 😊.


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

A line is a line Hayze!! How exciting !!


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Just been naughty again and done a clear blue Digital "Pregnant 1-2 weeks" 
Which would be about right    I know digitals can't be precisely right and can be misleading but reassuring to have that result all the same. Makes me feel better about the FR test I took this morning that didn't appear any stronger than yesterday's 
I'm so naughty and need to be stopped


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi All

I’m new. Had my transfer 5 days ago so already going insane trying to study every feeling I have. 

I’m 5dp5dt after an FET using our last embryo. We had our miracle last year when our daughter was born from the fresh cycle so I’m praying for another one but I’m very realistic that that would be quite unheard of to get that lucky again 

No symptoms at all upto now but this last hour I’ve sat still and feel heavy like you do when you’ve a period coming on.  Not sure if that’s good or bad or maybe just the drugs.


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Lollipops, you’re pregnant. Save your money and treat yourself to something nice 😂😂. Seriously though,  congratulations. x

Curlygirl, congrats on your last cycle and although 2 in a row isn’t common, it does happen. My first cycle failed, then I got a new batch of embryos and my 2nd and 3rd were BFPs. I’ve got an 11 month old ds and found out this morning that we’re expecting again.  We do like to prepare ourselves for the fall because we know how hard it is to get that bfn, but that deprives us of the amazing feelings we could be having.  Keep calm, relax and take it easy.  Lots of positive thoughts and fingers crossed. Good luck xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Curley girl - I'm wishing you lots of luck for another successful round.


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi all!  I thought I'd come and join you all as I had a 5 day transfer on Monday so I'm 2dp5dt.  This is my 4th fresh cycle and hubby says definitely the last and it's hard to stay positive.  I had an expanding blastocyst and an early blastocyst transferred.  After all the BFNs I've been getting upset the last two days imagining the BFN and all the devastation and crying.  I'm due to test on 27th and I think I'll be too scared!  No symptoms whatsoever as yet.  It'll be so hard if it doesn't work as I had my best ever response this cycle with loads more eggs and lots fertilised.  Still only ended up with the two blasts but it must be my age. 

Congrats on the BFPs and good luck to those waiting!


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Lollipops, I’ve just done a you.  Spent most of yesterday with a migraine and throwing up so did another test this morning.  The line is no stronger than it was on Tuesday.  Am now trying to stay calm and find out all the possible reasons for this. OTD is Saturday so I’ll do my clear blue test then. Did another Frer this morning.


----------



## sllyrbbt (Aug 11, 2015)

Having my transfer today so I'll be joining the 2WW club! A bit nervous as it's my last 2 embryos being transferred. Also been having period pains ever since ovulation. Anyone else go through this?


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Welcome magic and slly, this whole process is awful but fingers crossed for that bpf. 

Magic, my son was an early blastocyst and my current bfp was an expanded from the same batch.  Try to relax and stay calm and positive. With both of my BFPs I listened to so many relaxation and meditation tracks. Helen McPherson and Zita West are my favourites. 

Slly, I’m afraid I’ve only ever had frozen, medicated transfers so don’t experience ovulation. I did have some major cramping though 2 days after my transfer. Put it down to implantation. Seems it was. Positive thoughts all the way. xx

AFM, having googled POAS lines not getting stronger and finding that this is quite common, I’m now feeling a lot better. Still absolutely wiped out though. Figured I’d sleep when the baby sleeps only to be rudely awoken by talktalk trying to fix my internet. About time too.  It’s only been rubbish for 2 months!!  Not helping with the sleep though.


----------



## EriZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi girls, may I join? I had my transfer yesterday and now on 2ww. Test day Dec 29 till then I will try to stay calm which is not easy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks Hayze, that's reassuring.  I've just been listening to some meditation to calm things down a bit.  Woke up in the night and was crying a bit about how much I want a baby and how I miss the one we lost (at 7 weeks two years ago).  Today I've had a small bit of dull cramping which is exactly what I get a week before my period which is the stage I'm at now.  I had the same thing in my last BFN cycle.  Impossible to know though for sure if it's pre AF cramps. 

Hayze I'm glad you found some information to reassure you about the line not getting stronger yet.  Keeping everything crossed for you.  

Welcome Slly and Eriz!  It's such a tough time this 2ww.  I just want to know straight away if it's worked or not! I'm off for a pub lunch today.  Really fancying a burger though feel like I should be avoiding red meat as it's too acidic.  Tempted to just have what I fancy and relax about it to be honest.  xxxx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Been testing again. Twice today. Both negative. Absolutely nothing. 

I’m 7dp5dt today  I’m pretty sure looking back I got a positive from today last time I was pregnant.  

The odd cramp and wind and a little bit tired but other than that nothing.


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Hayze - try to remain calm. The lines took a good 3 days of testing to look noticeably different ....even then it was slight. 

Try again in a day or two. A second line is a second line x


----------



## SomedayMommy (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi ladies,

Had one top quality "perfect" blast transferred Saturday (fresh transfer). I am 5dp5dt today. I am getting very faint almost shadowy lines on cheapie tests today and yesterday. Is it possible it is still my trigger? I didn't test it out this time, but its always been gone by days 8-10 after taking it. It has been 12 days since I triggered this time, is it possible that my positives are real?!


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Quite possibly Somedaymummy (roughly a week is the average for a trigger to leave your system but can take in some cases 14 days max) 
The only way to be sure is to continue to test and see if the line gets stronger (which at 12 days past trigger i am fairly sure it won't be your trigger) 
This is what i have been doing this cycle. I tested at 6 days past a 2 day transfer & was convinced i could see a whisp of a line - it was so faint i was sure it must have been remnants of the trigger but I've tested every day since & its got darker. 

I recommend First Responce tests myself. Very reliable and made to be able to detect low hormone levels . 

Good luck!


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

12 days past a 2 day transfer and "2-3 weeks pregnant" on a clearblue digital today.  Was "1-2 weeks" 3 days ago so i am pleased with todays result.  
3 days till OTD    but feeling confident now.


----------



## Humble_learner (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi ladies, been following this thread for a while. After a bfn and a chemical pregnancy this year, was really praying this cycle would work! Got a BFP today at 9dp5dt, I know it's early days, but so so thankful things seem to be going in the right direction this time!  
Congrats to everyone on all the bfps so far x


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

That is great news Humble    congrats!!


----------



## Hebbie (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi all, just joining, hope everyone on this group is doing ok and baby dust to you all 😃 (Congrats humble)
I'm due to test on 29th, urine on the 1st. I had a grade 3 embryo transferred on day 3 transfer.
I'm not holding a lot of hope this this time, due to age etc.
I have a problem with my local clinic being closed over Christmas, and GP being less than helpful,so might have to rely on the urine test, anyone else doing this? xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Hebbie !! Best of luck! 

Only urine tests at my clinic.  No bloods. Ive only ever done preg tests during cycles. X


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello all.

congratulations to those of you who have tested positive.

I've had a 5 day blast transferred today.  waiting to hear when my OTD will be but I expect I'll not be able to wait until then.  Who has tested super early and got a positive result?

Babydust to you all.


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Congrats on the BFPs!  So good!

I'm 4dp5dt today.  Pretty much convinced myself it's a BFN as after all the negatives I can't imagine it could possibly work.  I told a friend today about having had two embryos transferred and she said how exciting it was.  It's funny as I don't ever see it as exciting as I'm just waiting on the devastation of the BFN.  Ive got the usual AF cramps that I always get at this point before AF.  Sorry for being on a downer!


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Tarapt - fellow early tester here. its not without its pitfalls though. I've tested 'positive' from day 6 after a 2 day transfer, was a risky thing to do as could well have been my trigger ( although I know from other cycles it takes a max of 10days for it to be out of me, however you can never be 100%) I've continued to test each day since then and now at 12 days past a 2 day transfer and still going strong. I like to test early as if it was the other way round and I was getting negatives I would be able to come to terms with it before OTD. 
That said I know for many it's safer to be PUPO for as long as possible and that's the best and surest way to handle the 2ww I'm sure, I'm just a bit    wishing you lots of luck for this cycle   

Magi pillow - I know what you mean about people being excited. They take IVF as a given that a baby will be along shortly and it's simply not the case nor that simple. It's hard to find the right kind of support isn't it, that's what I like about here. Positive stories give hope and fellow failed cycles understand the pain and frustration your going through. It took a fair few goes for our luck to come in some 6 years ago now. I couldn't be more blessed having a 5 year old daughter through IVF but it was in no way easy. It's took 6 years for us to pluck up the courage to open the door again. Every stage is just something else to worry about isn't it. Its relentless. 

Fingers crossed this is your magic cycle    every 2ww you encounter your one step closer than you could ever be......try to hold onto some hope, I know it's hard when luck hasn't been on your side yet. But who's to say it won't be now!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Lollipops I’m totally with you on the early testing. 

Ok so last year I got a line from 6dp5dt. I had two embryos transferred. Only one seen at first scan. 

So I’ve been getting negatives for the last three days. . Today I’m 8dp5dt    Could a positive still be possible?


----------



## Hebbie (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks Lollipops, think I'll come off the progesterone if it's not positive on the 1st Jan,  just read a bit more, congrats to you aswell xx


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

So OTD for me this morning and it wasn’t what I expected. I’ve had 2 BFPs on FRERs but my clear blue this morning showed a BFN!  Gutted. Am going to shoot out soon for another FRER and hope it shows something but it really should be showing on a clear blue by now. I’ve got a horrible feeling my throwing up on Wednesday was a really early miscarriage 😢. Trying to stay positive just in case but it’s not looking good.


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Awww Hayze -    get some FR and test with those. I believe clearblues need a higher level of hormone to detect whereas FR are much more sensitive. Try to stay calm and see what a FR brings


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

Yeah FRERs are 6 and clear blue are 25. I did some more googling and whilst most will be over 25 by this stage, the normal range goes as low as 10. I’ve already been out in search of FRERs this morning but can’t find them. I’ll have to wait for 9am for the local chemist 😡


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh Hayze that’s annoying. I really don’t like clearblue they just don’t seem reliable and they are difficult to reasd unlike Frs. FR are difficult to find in stock on the high street. And the last thing you need is shopping around on a day like today. I ordered FRs from Amazon but already used them so need to order more

Odd night. Have been really really nauseous all night. Couldn’t sleep. I’m 8 dp5dt. Surely nausea is too soon to be anything but a dodgy dinner? 

Ive only got one test left so I’ll test tomorrow.


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

So the FRER was a BFN too.  At least we now know for sure.  We’ll have another go in the new year with our last frostie.  Can’t believe it was positive.  And I’m pretty sure I know the exact day it all went wrong.  Not that it matters.  Still, it’s christmas and I’m not going to let this spoil it. Congrats to all with their BFPs and good luck for the next cycle to all with BFNs. Merry Christmas everyone xx


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Oh gosh Hayze I'm so sorry you went through that.  A cruel way to have hopes up and then dashed again.  I really hope your last frosty is the one.  Hope your Christmas is still nice whatever you end up doing. 

Lollipops, thanks for the sweet words.  It's true that this forum is great to gain hope from the BFPs and know that people really understand the feeling of the BFN.  You're right that every stage is a worry!  This cycle I was so relaxed but then as soon as I have the embryos transferred I'm so anxious!  I've got really strong AF cramps today at 5dp5dt which are exactly what I get before AF and what I had in the 2ww last cycle.  Grrrr.  Still, you never know. 

Good luck everyone else waiting and congrats on those BFPs.  Does anyone else get ridiculously nervous about testing?  I hate it as I never sleep the night before and when I do it my heart it pounding and I'm shaking with fear.  It's so hard to control.


----------



## Northernegg (Nov 15, 2017)

Hayze im so sorry to see your news today it must be hard to have gotten a positive and then for it to change. I guess at least you know it must have implanted so hopefully the clinic can take something from that and offer advice for the next go. Wishing you lots of luck for 2018

Magicpillow its only my first round but i'm so nervous for testing incase its negative, i don't think ill dare test early because i don't know how me or my husband would handle it if we got BFN, so it feels safer being in the pupo bubble for as long as possible! I also think we've made the mistake of allowing too many people know, the extended family all seem to know so will be waiting to hear how it goes.

I was wondering if anybody knows, if it was a BFN when would you expect AF to start?


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh Hayze I am sorry    i hope your being kind to yourself and doing OK as possible.


----------



## EriZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Hayze try not to think and put all your positive thoughts on Christmas and New Year.

I'm also anxiously waiting Dec 29 to test. I don't have any signs so far, nothing at all just that excessive discharge from progesterone gel that it freaks me out every time because it seems like AF (sorry TMI). Always been testing on exact day but this time I don't feel to wait and maybe I will test early 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humble_learner (Jan 21, 2015)

So sorry to hear that hazel. I had a chemical pregnancy in September, it's awful to get your hopes up then have it snatched away so soon   be kind to yourself, enjoy the holidays, I'm glad you have a frostie to use next year x
Magic pillow - I get so nervous before testing, I don't sleep - the 2ww wait is the worst, but after seeing so many BFN's , pregnancy testing is so scary!

AFM official test date is today, used a FRER and got a line stronger than the control line, feeling so blessed  

I hope all you ladies waiting get your bfp's!


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Hazey sorry to read your news.  Take care of yourself and make sure you get spoilt!

Humble, that is great news.  How many days past transfer are you?


----------



## Humble_learner (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm 11dp5dt today x
I had two embryos transferred, so will find out if one or both of them Implanted at my 7 week scan x


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Yay Humble    congratulations on a stonking BFP! 

Afm - day before OTD today and FR pinged up straight away Lines darker than control line. Feeling blessed but extremely anxious


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Think I’m out. 10dp5dt and still negative. 

Clinic want me to do an hcg as part of their ways. Never done one here so not sure where I’d go. Not sure I want to spend the money either if it’s a negative.


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Congrats Humble!

Sorry to hear that Curlygirl.  I've never had a BETA in any of my cycles.  I'm meant to test tomorrow which is 9dp5dt and then my clinic want me to phone with the result as they are only in tomorrow and then closed again until new year.  I'm so flipping nervous.  My heart is already pounding and the adrenaline is rushing.  I don't think I'm going to sleep at all tonight.  I'm fully expecting a BFN due to having had a good 5 days of period cramps.  I just don't want to see my husband upset again as the only time he ever shows emotion is when we get a BFN and it's heartbreaking. x


----------



## sllyrbbt (Aug 11, 2015)

Ok Ladies I had my transfer on Dec 21 and in my 2WW. Anyone else with me??


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi sllyrbbt, I’m a day behind you.  1 5 day FET on board.

Have you any symptoms?

Magic, any news?


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi all.  I did my test this morning and it was a positive.  Was totally shocked as I was convinced it hadn't worked.  My heart was pounding out of my chest when I was testing!  Very anxious now though as had a miscarriage after my first cycle 2 years ago and feel like there is a mountain to climb!


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Magicpillow - amazing news!!! Congrats! Have u called your clinic to book in a scan? X


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Magic, what brilliant news.  Congratulations.


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks lovely ladies. Yes my scan is booked for 16th Jan.  xxx


----------



## Humble_learner (Jan 21, 2015)

Congrats magic pillow!


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Its so daunting isnt it Magicpillow. Mine's on the 10th Jan,  All we can do is take it a day at a time and    for the best x


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes fingers crossed lollipops.  

Thanks ladies and good luck to everyone waiting still.  I panicked today as I lifted a heavy box and carried it into the house (didn't realise it was heavy until I'd lifted it off the ground!).  I then started worrying that I'd dislodged the baby or that I'll cause a mc.  I've been cramping but then I've cramped every day so hopefully it'll be ok!


----------



## EriZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Congratulations and good luck magic pillow, really good news x

I'm out, had my beta results today and it was negative. Somehow I knew it but hoping till last second.

Just trying not to think now and enjoy the holidays. I will take a break for at least two months and then decide what to do with the last embryo left.

Happy New Year and a lot of baby dust in 2018!


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Eriz so sorry.  Praying 2018 will bring you what you wish for.

Hope everyone else is ok and you are all ready to welcome in 2018.

I'm 8dp5dt and got a faint line this morning.  Nor quite that faint that you have to squint but I wasn't convinced I'd get anything today.

My otd is 3rd January and going off the last two times they don't want to know I've got a bfp until then and they will book me in for a scan.  I'm hoping the extra drugs on this cycle will help this one stick.


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Tarpat!! Yay that's an excellent sign! I got a fainter than faint BFP at 6 days past a 2 day transfer that continued to get darker thereafter. A BFP on day 8 is a brillaint sign!!


----------



## sllyrbbt (Aug 11, 2015)

Magicpillow- Congrats! That is wonderful news!


----------

